# Ask a drunk Brit anything



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

Quick, before I sober up!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quick, before I sober up!



Who is your favorite comedian?


----------



## pinkylou (May 28, 2010)

Why cant pink cute lil piggies really fly?


----------



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Who is your favorite comedian?


Richard Pryor. Love that fellow. 



pinkylou said:


> Why cant pink cute lil piggies really fly?


Because I glued them all to the ground.


----------



## isamarie69 (May 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Richard Pryor. Love that fellow.
> 
> Yaay Richard Pryor is truely the best.
> 
> I thought Billy Connolly was every Brits favorite?


----------



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, we love Billy dearly, but Pryor is quite legend over here. He struck a chord with a fair few people, and he is consistently cited as an inspiration to most modern British comedians.

Just goes to show how good he actually was, huh?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2010)

I like american comedians as well as comics closer to home-Richard Pryor,George Carlin,Robin Williams,Eddie Murphy...Richard aggravated my asthma,I was laughing so hard.


----------



## isamarie69 (May 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Don't get me wrong, we love Billy dearly, but Pryor is quite legend over here. He struck a chord with a fair few people, and he is consistently cited as an inspiration to most modern British comedians.
> 
> Just goes to show how good he actually was, huh?



Oh man he really was, I can remember when i was young sneaking my mothers records of his acts, (lol showing my age) I totally grew up quoting Richard. Going to see all his movies. Even when they got a little silly. The greatest.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quick, before I sober up!




Well, now that we're on the subject: what have you been drinking and would you recommend it?


----------



## Christov (May 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Well, now that we're on the subject: what have you been drinking and would you recommend it?


I have been drinking;

. Worthingtons bitter
. Captain Morgan rum
. Magner's cider
. A neon blue slurry called WKD

I'd recommend the bitter, the cider, and the rum, but WKD is a shitty alcopop that I had no other choice but to drink. 



Adamantoise said:


> I like american comedians as well as comics closer to home-Richard Pryor,George Carlin,Robin Williams,Eddie Murphy...Richard aggravated my asthma,I was laughing so hard.


I miss when Eddie Murphy wasn't shit. 



isamarie69 said:


> Oh man he really was, I can remember when i was young sneaking my mothers records of his acts, (lol showing my age) I totally grew up quoting Richard. Going to see all his movies. Even when they got a little silly. The greatest.


He honestly could do no wrong in my eyes. Not even Superman 3.


----------



## Saoirse (May 28, 2010)

Why are you drinking crap?


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2010)

Whereabouts in Old Blighty do you live?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 28, 2010)

How long do you intend to stay on this bender--is it a non-stop goal or 'long weekend and nothing better to do' thing?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 28, 2010)

What do you have the strongest urge to do this VERY SECOND?


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

who is your dream girl?

what started this bender?

and how honest are you when drunk?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 29, 2010)

"oops...i did it again" vs. "i want it that way"

let's be real here


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Should probably rename this to 'Ask a Brit with a hangover anything'.



Saoirse said:


> Why are you drinking crap?


Because I'm cheap and don't know any better.



Dromond said:


> Whereabouts in Old Blighty do you live?


The wild wild West Midlands. A lawless place where feral children run wild and everybody has a taste for raw meat.



CastingPearls said:


> How long do you intend to stay on this bender--is it a non-stop goal or 'long weekend and nothing better to do' thing?


I usually don't drink, so this was a sort of a one night thing, and seeing how I was at a party, I felt the incentive to pickle my liver a little. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> What do you have the strongest urge to do this VERY SECOND?


Probably to stagger downstairs in search of water and nourishment. 



spiritangel said:


> who is your dream girl?
> 
> what started this bender?
> 
> and how honest are you when drunk?


Anybody who can put up with me.

Party + money = drunk and sliding around on a dance floor.

I'm about as honest as I am when I'm sober, but a little less slurred. 



exile in thighville said:


> "oops...i did it again" vs. "i want it that way"
> 
> let's be real here


Oh you.

...

Oops I did it again.


----------



## Lamia (May 29, 2010)

Have you ever seen a grown man naked?

Do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## mango (May 29, 2010)

*Is the glass half-full or half-empty?


I needs to know...

*


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2010)

If you were Right Said Fred, what would you be too sexy for?


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Have you ever seen a grown man naked?
> 
> Do you like movies about gladiators?


Yep. I've seen five grown men naked, all at the same time, streaking down a street after midnight.

The kicker? I knew all of them and was recording the whole thing on camera for the purposes of a viral video that never saw the light of day. 

I've seen Gladiator, so, I guess? How many films involving gladiators are there? I do remember Gladiators on TV though, ah, now *that* was high-brow entertainment.



mango said:


> *Is the glass half-full or half-empty?
> 
> 
> I needs to know...
> ...


There _is_ no glass.







"What a tweeest!"


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> If you were Right Said Fred, what would you be too sexy for?


Ducks.

I'd be too sexy for ducks.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 29, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Have you ever seen a grown man naked?



Christov, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## Agent 007 (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> Ducks.
> 
> I'd be too sexy for ducks.




Surely you'll make an exception for these ducks?


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Surely you'll make an exception for these ducks?



Perhaps these ducks


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Christov, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


No, but is undoubtedly something my future holds.



Agent 007 said:


> Surely you'll make an exception for these ducks?


I'm sure I will. 



FatAndProud said:


> Perhaps these ducks


Want to know something interesting? I'm terrified of clams. No, stop laughing, seriously.


----------



## willowmoon (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> Want to know something interesting? I'm terrified of clams. No, stop laughing, seriously.



Holy hell ... he must be STILL drunk! 

You da man Christov, just had to rep you ....


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Holy hell ... he must be STILL drunk!
> 
> You da man Christov, just had to rep you ....


I'm not going to lie; the booze is still in my system, lucky for me it brightens up a rather dull and grey day with alcoholic sunshine. Also, I'm listening to the theme from Miami Vice on a loop.


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

who would play you in a movie?

What do you want to be when you grow up??

and the hard one if you could be reincarnated as a fruit or vegetable in your next life wich one would you be and why?


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> who would play you in a movie?
> 
> What do you want to be when you grow up??
> 
> and the hard one if you could be reincarnated as a fruit or vegetable in your next life wich one would you be and why?


Nobody. I'd be totally CGI and have Gilbert Gottfried do my voice.

I may look twelve, but I'm certainly past the stage of 'growing up', but ideally I'd like to be Batman.

I'd be that vegetable that nobody ever eats.


----------



## frankman (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> I may look twelve, but I'm certainly past the stage of 'growing up', but ideally I'd like to be Batman.



A rich kid with daddy issues. 
Odd choice.

Okay, question: cappuchino or Al Pachino?


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

frankman said:


> A rich kid with daddy issues.
> Odd choice.
> 
> Okay, question: cappuchino or Al Pachino?


Cappualpachino.


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

hugs Cristov thanks for the laughs


Ok comic books, real books, both or neither?


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hugs Cristov thanks for the laughs
> 
> 
> Ok comic books, real books, both or neither?



graphic novels?


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> graphic novels?



oops sorry forgot about them diddnt mean to leave anyone out


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Ok comic books, real books, both or neither?


Both, I'm a complete bookworm and a total comic nerd, and to prove it...



FatAndProud said:


> graphic novels?


Graphic novels generally refer to the large anthology collections, comic books are the single issues. The idea of a graphic novel was conceived in the 80s to stop comic companies losing the rights to certain properties by keeping them in print as complete collections and reissuing them every few years. (for example, Watchmen).


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> Graphic novels generally refer to the large anthology collections, comic books are the single issues. The idea of a graphic novel was conceived in the 80s to stop comic companies losing the rights to certain properties by keeping them in print as complete collections and reissuing them every few years. (for example, Watchmen).



:wubu: I'm in love.


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Yeah. The ladies like it when I talk nerdy to them, aha.


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> :wubu: I'm in love.



I was about to say that lol beat me too it


----------



## Saoirse (May 29, 2010)

Can we turn this thread itno Ask A drunk amwericxan girl anything?


----------



## Christov (May 29, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Can we turn this thread itno Ask A drunk amwericxan girl anything?


I've never heard of Amwericxia before, but sure. 

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Saoirse (May 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've never heard of Amwericxia before, but sure.
> 
> How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?




im an amwerican. but i wanna be a wood nymypoh


----------



## Christov (May 30, 2010)

Reading through this thread again, I'm pretty glad I didn't get asked any majorly embarrassing questions.

DIMS, I'm proud of you.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2010)

Have you ever farted in public?


----------



## Christov (May 30, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Have you ever farted in public?








Goddamnit.


----------



## Saoirse (May 30, 2010)

I just farted. 

:doh:


----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2010)

Is "(s)he who smelt it, delt it" true?


----------



## Christov (May 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Is "(s)he who smelt it, delt it" true?


Fart science is a complex subject, and being a man with an uneducated opinion on this matter, I can only say 'maybe'.


----------



## Saoirse (May 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Is "(s)he who smelt it, delt it" true?



not always. at work, whenever we smell fart, its usually a dog that needs to go outside.

usually.

sometimes its me or my boss. we're gassy :blush:


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Is "(s)he who smelt it, delt it" true?


----------



## lozonloz (May 30, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've never heard of Amwericxia before, but sure.
> 
> How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



I feel an urge to answer this, I cant help it, my hand are typing of their own accord, because whenever I hear this I have to add the rest of the following, usually doing the replies as well in one long stream. Or I feel weird for the rest of the day.

"Guybrush: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Carpenter: A woodchuck would chuck no amount of wood since a woodchuck can’t chuck wood.

Guybrush: But if a woodchuck could chuck and would chuck some amount of wood, what amount of wood would a woodchuck chuck?

Carpenter: Even if a woodchuck could chuck wood and even if a woodchuck would chuck wood, should a woodchuck chuck wood?

Guybrush: A woodchuck should chuck wood if a woodchuck could chuck wood, as long as a woodchuck would chuck wood.

Carpenter: Oh shut up."

Question!

If you were batman, what utilities would you have in your belt?


----------



## Christov (May 30, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I feel an urge to answer this, I cant help it, my hand are typing of their own accord, because whenever I hear this I have to add the rest of the following, usually doing the replies as well in one long stream. Or I feel weird for the rest of the day.
> 
> "Guybrush: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
> 
> ...


Ahhh, Monkey Island 2. Good times.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> Forgot ^^^^^ and mine:
> 
> What tune would be playing in your Batmobile and which scented pine tree would be hanging from your rear-view mirror?


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 1, 2010)

Christov said:


> Ahhh, Monkey Island 2. Good times.



All Monkey Island times are good times.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you slurp your soup when you're at the end?


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 1, 2010)

What does it mean when you're hanging out with a few people and the one sitting next to you happens to be a girl and you keep glancing and smiling at her and she doesn't have anything weird on her face because she already checked in the bathroom?


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> All Monkey Island times are good times.


Not exactly, remember Escape from Monkey Island? Bad times, *bad*, *bad* times.



FatAndProud said:


> Do you slurp your soup when you're at the end?


I can't actually remember the last time I had soup, so I'm going to assume that I do considering my normally terrible table manners.



Saoirse said:


> What does it mean when you're hanging out with a few people and the one sitting next to you happens to be a girl and you keep glancing and smiling at her and she doesn't have anything weird on her face because she already checked in the bathroom?


She's either being friendly, or wants to engage in steamy lesbian sex.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

How did your date go and what did you get up to?


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

What do you like to drink?


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> How did your date go and what did you get up to?


It went perfectly fine.

She booked tickets for the London Dungeons (complete surprise to me!), which were terrifying in a campy way. It wasn't particularly scary as such because it's only really meant to give a cheap thrill, but I have a feeling being in there alone after hours would be totally scary. After that, we hit up the cafes and an Italian restaurant and enjoyed the wonders/horrors of the London transport systems. All in all, a good day, but it ended far too soon. 

Also, I spent 4 hours in total travelling by train, which a very special kind of slow and painful torture. 



balletguy said:


> What do you like to drink?


Fine ales and strong spirits. I wouldn't advise drinking much of both though, as it might result waking up in some very unusual places such as;

. A bathtub
. A broom cupboard
. A bus heading for the other end of the country

And yes, I have done *all* those things.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

[


Fine ales and strong spirits. I wouldn't advise drinking much of both though, as it might result waking up in some very unusual places such as;

. A bathtub
. A broom cupboard
. A bus heading for the other end of the country

And yes, I have done *all* those things.[/QUOTE]
As a fellow drunk what types of ales and spirits do u like I guess I am looking for names


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quick, before I sober up!



How do you like "Leland" Jaguars from 1985?


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

balletguy said:


> As a fellow drunk what types of ales and spirits do u like I guess I am looking for names


Newcastle brown ale, various bitters, milds, and a bit of absinthe on the spirits side of things.


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, Escape from monkey island wasnt the best. I enjoyed throwing things at guybrush when he walked the wrong way though, so that was a good time.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 3, 2010)

What... is your name?
What... is your quest?
What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> How do you like "Leland" Jaguars from 1985?


Love 'em. Jags are beautiful machines. 



lozonloz said:


> Ok, Escape from monkey island wasnt the best. I enjoyed throwing things at guybrush when he walked the wrong way though, so that was a good time.


True, but everything looked so... static. Like soulless puppets acting out a badly written play.



Agent 007 said:


> What... is your name?
> What... is your quest?
> What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


My name is Christov, my quest is to just stand around looking pretty, and it all depends on how hard you throw it.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



African or European?


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> African or European?



"I'm asking the f***ing questions here!"
"(Sir yes sir!)"
"Well, thank you very much. Can I be in charge for a while?"
"(Sir yes sir!)"
 

View attachment sgthartman[1].jpg


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2010)

Anti hangover tips, got any? (am getting a bit of a drink on, best to think ahead)


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> Anti hangover tips, got any? (am getting a bit of a drink on, best to think ahead)


Before you go to bed, it is imperative you drink a fair bit of water. It'll make things much worse in the morning, trust me.


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Before you go to bed, it is imperative you drink a fair bit of water. It'll make things much worse in the morning, trust me.



You boggle my mind. Drinking water makes it worse?Is it stupid to ask why bother with it then?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

He's being ironic.


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeaaaaah. Ironic, totally not a typo. At all.

(Pst, drink water before bed to make it LESS worse in the morning)


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

How many Jigawatts does it take the Time Machine DeLorean from "Nack To The Future!" To go Forward and Backward in Time?

DeLoreans have my eye too 

.. "Great SCOTT MARTY!" 

Michael J Fox.. Poor Soul. May God take him.


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> How many Jigawatts does it take the Time Machine DeLorean from "Nack To The Future!" To go Forward and Backward in Time?
> 
> DeLoreans have my eye too
> 
> ...


I know this, a friend used to say it all the time... um... 9.1?


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> How many Jigawatts does it take the Time Machine DeLorean from "Nack To The Future!" To go Forward and Backward in Time?
> 
> DeLoreans have my eye too
> 
> ...



Michael J fox isn't dead yet. Unless of course you want him to be, your last bit doesn't make any sense


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> Michael J fox isn't dead yet. Unless of course you want him to be, your last bit doesn't make any sense



Typical.

Well, Bleeding Heart.. How do YOU Feel about his Parkinsons?



Maybe he SHOULD be in a Less Painful Place. He was great Actor.

Not so much now. He has Parkinsons.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> I know this, a friend used to say it all the time... um... 9.1?



LOL  ... WRONG!!

The Answer is 1.21 Jigawatts.

Now, unless you are with Frankman in taking ALL the JOY out of that DELIGHTFUL Movie, with Main Actor's curent Parkinsons and Unknown State of Pain.... 

"BACK! To the FUTURE!!!!"

*Cue Music.  

November 5, 1955.... !!!


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> Typical.
> 
> Well, Bleeding Heart.. How do YOU Feel about his Parkinsons?
> 
> ...



It shakes me to the core and causes me to tremble with barely contained rage.


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> LOL  ... WRONG!!
> 
> The Answer is 1.21 Jigawatts.


Argh! Curses!

As for MJF, he has been dealing with his Parkinsons very well and has got massively involved about promoting awareness about the disease. The man is a total class act.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> Typical.
> 
> Well, Bleeding Heart.. How do YOU Feel about his Parkinsons?
> 
> ...



Fox is happy with life and he's doing his part to help spread awareness about Parkinson's. You are just being a jerk.


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> True, but everything looked so... static. Like soulless puppets acting out a badly written play.



A wise man once said:

When you're tired of soulless puppets you're tired of life.

Or at least one may have done at some point. There have been many wise old men throughout history, I think the odds are good.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

Christov

when is your next date?


Where is the craziest place you have woken up?

and what is the best thing you can bake?


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Christov
> 
> when is your next date?
> 
> ...


Probably later in the summer or whenever either of us can afford it. Raising funds are easier for her because she's this posh Londoner, where I am a dirty peasant.

A friend's bathtub. Even weirder, everybody kept on coming into the bathroom and doing their business as usual while I was passed out. Brilliantly enough, I woke up to see a friend taking a piss; an image that is forever burned into my brain.

The best thing I can bake... um... I seem to have found my calling in cookies at the moment, but I've made some kickass pie in the past.



lozonloz said:


> A wise man once said:
> 
> When you're tired of soulless puppets you're tired of life.
> 
> Or at least one may have done at some point. There have been many wise old men throughout history, I think the odds are good.


A wise man also said: "Dude, Escape from Monkey Island *sucks*".


----------



## supersoup (Jun 3, 2010)

christov, i have to take this opportunity to declare my love for you. your posts all over the board are killing me with the bouts of giggles that ensue.

i have a boyfriend, but surely he won't mind if marry you for making me laugh so much...

we must be friends forevAr!!


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

supersoup said:


> christov, i have to take this opportunity to declare my love for you. your posts all over the board are killing me with the bouts of giggles that ensue.
> 
> i have a boyfriend, but surely he won't mind if marry you for making me laugh so much...
> 
> we must be friends forevAr!!


I can dig it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

supersoup said:


> christov, i have to take this opportunity to declare my love for you. your posts all over the board are killing me with the bouts of giggles that ensue.
> 
> i have a boyfriend, but surely he won't mind if marry you for making me laugh so much...
> 
> we must be friends forevAr!!



I must second this sentiment.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

supersoup said:


> christov, i have to take this opportunity to declare my love for you. your posts all over the board are killing me with the bouts of giggles that ensue.
> 
> i have a boyfriend, but surely he won't mind if marry you for making me laugh so much...
> 
> we must be friends forevAr!!



I third it but am single (although pretty sure Cristov's heart is taken)


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

I also must admit that you are pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you still drunk? Can I sit on your lap?


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> Are you still drunk? Can I sit on your lap?


I'd be hugely concerned/elated if I was still drunk. My lap is also free for sitting.

And ladies, there is enough Christov for _everybody_.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 4, 2010)

OK. This is might sound snotty, but I am genuinely interested.

Are British history students taught that the British Empire Imperialist control of India totally screwed the country, or are the taught that the British brought civilization to the savages?

To be fair, we Americans excuse our rape of the natives w/ phrases like Manifest Destiny.


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> OK. This is might sound snotty, but I am genuinely interested.
> 
> Are British history students taught that the British Empire Imperialist control of India totally screwed the country, or are the taught that the British brought civilization to the savages?
> 
> To be fair, we Americans excuse our rape of the natives w/ phrases like Manifest Destiny.


Hm. Um, I only did secondary school (high school) history, and we never really went onto the topic of India and instead did three years on investigating the Middle Ages in detail, but there were some little bits on British imperialism. 

Generally they just gave us the facts about where the empire spread to, and not much else. The ethical and political fallout from imperialism never really crossed my 14 year old mind. However, I assume people who did A level History got to cover this subject more, and as for how it would be taught, I'd assume the straight facts would be given and then the students could make up their mind on if it was right or not.

Generally speaking though, imperialism isn't something we're proud of. It came up in my English Literature and Language course because it related to the subject material we were studying, and everybody in the class was agreed about it being a bad thing.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2010)

I was asked to post this question by another party The Talking Toaster:

"Given that God is infinite, and given that the Universe is infinite... would you like a toasted tea cake?"


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can God make a toasted tea cake so big he can't eat it?


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I was asked to post this question by another party The Talking Toaster:
> 
> "Given that God is infinite, and given that the Universe is infinite... would you like a toasted tea cake?"


Methinks I cannot recall the correct response to that nor can I dig up the script it comes from with Google, and seeing how it is now breakfast, I shall give a tentative yes and willingly let my nerd cred slip a little for not replying with a quote.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Methinks I cannot recall the correct response to that nor can I dig up the script it comes from with Google, and seeing how it is now breakfast, I shall give a tentative yes and willingly let my nerd cred slip a little for not replying with a quote.



lol I'll let it slide this time, but my eye is upon you. 

the correct answer is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnN4eUiei4

awww they cut it off before he got to that part. 

I fail.


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

This is now the 'Ask an insomniac Brit anything' thread, because it appears that I never, *ever* sleep. 

Ask away, but make sure I don't fall asleep on your shoulder, because I may dribble a little.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

What do you think of insomnia?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I was asked to post this question by another party The Talking Toaster:
> 
> "Given that God is infinite, and given that the Universe is infinite... would you like a toasted tea cake?"



lamia I have such a girl crush on you right now ahhh talky toaster you rock

and I do believe the answer is something like this

(but probably not quite right cause I cant remember exactly where in the sceene it goes) 

No, and I dont want crumpets, bagels, toast, ect ect or it may be aftert that long list and I do believe somewhere in there is "but it is my rason detra 'I toast therefore I am'"


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

This should help you sleep quite well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykah3sqzvlo


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> This should help you sleep quite well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykah3sqzvlo



AAAAAGGGHHH!!! CLOWNS!! :shocked: The only ones I can handle are the ones in the movie "Killer Klowns from Outer Space."

Thanks for the link Lala ... now I need additional therapy.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> AAAAAGGGHHH!!! CLOWNS!! :shocked: The only ones I can handle are the ones in the movie "Killer Klowns from Outer Space."
> 
> Thanks for the link Lala ... now I need additional therapy.



thanks for the warning or I would be up all night rocking back and forth saying things like "cant sleep clown will eat me, cant sleep clown will eat me"


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Nooo!!!!! yalll ruined my surprise now no one will watch the crazy clowns. I liked the song before it went into Alice Cooper- Can't sleep clowns will eat me...very very relaxing and the imagery is so peaceful.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Nooo!!!!! yalll ruined my surprise now no one will watch the crazy clowns. I liked the song before it went into Alice Cooper- Can't sleep clowns will eat me...very very relaxing and the imagery is so peaceful.



And ....... I'm an idiot. Sorry 'bout that, feel free to drop-kick me!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> And ....... I'm an idiot. Sorry 'bout that, feel free to drop-kick me!



Its ok I forgive you no kicking necessary. Hopefully some people without a overwhelming fear of clowns will still check out the video. I hate clowns but I do not fear their creepy red noises just hate them in general.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Its ok I forgive you no kicking necessary. Hopefully some people without a overwhelming fear of clowns will still check out the video. I hate clowns but I do not fear their creepy red noises just hate them in general.



Kinda like my hatred of mimes -- they're just irritating for some reason. Especially where's pretending to be inside of a box, it's like "good, stay there then."


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> AAAAAGGGHHH!!! CLOWNS!! :shocked: The only ones I can handle are the ones in the movie "Killer Klowns from Outer Space."
> 
> Thanks for the link Lala ... now I need additional therapy.



"They all float down here. When your down here with us, you'll float too!"


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

umm I am not a random you tube link clicker so doubt I would have clickedit anyway and cant sleep clown will eat me is from simpsons but my the three of you have given me a good late night crack up


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Kinda like my hatred of mimes -- they're just irritating for some reason. Especially where's pretending to be inside of a box, it's like "good, stay there then."



Ok mimes freak me out more than almost anything... Did you know that there are mimes for Jesus? I found that out the other day and I can not un see that horror.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Ok mimes freak me out more than almost anything... Did you know that there are mimes for Jesus? I found that out the other day and I can not un see that horror.



Sounds like we'll _both_ be in therapy then .... I'll save you a seat.


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> What do you think of insomnia?


I think it was a movie staring Al Pachino. 

So glad I actually did go to sleep before I saw that video with the clowns.


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> A wise man also said: "Dude, Escape from Monkey Island *sucks*".



Who was this wise man? Are you sure he was wise ans didnt just have a picture of einstein pasted to his face?

Though it is true that escape from monkey island sucks...

I just want to stick up for the franchise as a whole. Happy childhood memories.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'd be hugely concerned/elated if I was still drunk. My lap is also free for sitting.
> 
> And ladies, there is enough Christov for _everybody_.



I was thinking you -HAD- to have Sobered up by now!!!!

Oh well.

Q: Paper or Plastic at the Grocery Store?


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> I was thinking you -HAD- to have Sobered up by now!!!!
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Q: Paper or Plastic at the Grocery Store?


Paper, most of the local shops are family owned and fairly basic, so they don't really have the facilities to use cards.

My Dad does the shopping mostly, he gets these vouchers from his employer because they're trying to bribe him so he forgets that they underpaid him for a majority of his 30-something years there.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Paper, most of the local shops are family owned and fairly basic, so they don't really have the facilities to use cards.
> 
> My Dad does the shopping mostly, he gets these vouchers from his employer because they're trying to bribe him so he forgets that they underpaid him for a majority of his 30-something years there.



) Thus ends my Posting Frenzy! Got a long weekend of fast-paced Work ahead of me.. Birthday Monday! TTY all then! 

One more Q before i go, i suppose...

Q: Apple/Mac or PC?


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> ) Thus ends my Posting Frenzy! Got a long weekend of fast-paced Work ahead of me.. Birthday Monday! TTY all then!
> 
> One more Q before i go, i suppose...
> 
> Q: Apple/Mac or PC?


PC, I could never get used to Macs. I'm puzzled by the use of Macs at the Film/Graphic Design areas of my college when exactly the same/similar software can be found on PC for less money. 

Oh well, I guess they had to use some of their grant money on something, eh?


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> PC, I could never get used to Macs. I'm puzzled by the use of Macs at the Film/Graphic Design areas of my college when exactly the same/similar software can be found on PC for less money.
> 
> Oh well, I guess they had to use some of their grant money on something, eh?



I AGREE!!!!!!

I pass the "Q" On to someone else.

Ask ME a QUESTION in the Other Thread "Ask a Question/Answer a Question!"


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried to use Mac as well and could never get the hang of that devil box.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov, may I sollicit your opinion on the following simple yet important question that has been posed by many throughout the internet for many years and has becom a subject of debate on many forums and blogs:



Which do you think is better: ninja or pirate?


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Christov, may I sollicit your opinion on the following simple yet important question that has been posed by many throughout the internet for many years and has becom a subject of debate on many forums and blogs:
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you think is better: ninja or pirate?


Pirates, because they have parrots they can teach to swear/perform tricks. 

Do ninjas have parrots? No. Ergo, pirates are the better of the two. Although ninjas are most likely to still have both their eyes and legs and not have scurvy.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Pirates, because they have parrots they can teach to swear/perform tricks.
> 
> Do ninjas have parrots? No. Ergo, pirates are the better of the two. Although ninjas are most likely to still have both their eyes and legs and not have scurvy.



I want to see a ninja with scurvy. I think it would be hilarious.

Just saying scurvy kinda makes me laugh. Scurvy. Scurvy. I guess it's because when I used to do madrigal dinners at my uni, the dragon character in the mummers play said, "Beware my long teeth and scurvy jaw!" The year my friend Rebecca played the dragon, she went all pirate-y and said "scuuuuurrrrvy jaw" and I couldn't keep a straight face. Even after she graduated and someone else played the dragon, I would laugh at that line just thinking "scuuuuurrrrvy jaw" in my head. Ah, memories.

Now a question. You said you were a bookworm so if you had to pick a favorite (or three) what would it/they be?

I need reading material for the summer.

Also, I'm going to join the swelling ranks of ladies here who are in lurve with you. :wubu:


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

aocutiepi said:


> I want to see a ninja with scurvy. I think it would be hilarious.
> 
> Just saying scurvy kinda makes me laugh. Scurvy. Scurvy. I guess it's because when I used to do madrigal dinners at my uni, the dragon character in the mummers play said, "Beware my long teeth and scurvy jaw!" The year my friend Rebecca played the dragon, she went all pirate-y and said "scuuuuurrrrvy jaw" and I couldn't keep a straight face. Even after she graduated and someone else played the dragon, I would laugh at that line just thinking "scuuuuurrrrvy jaw" in my head. Ah, memories.
> 
> ...


Top three books (dystopian future and paranoia edition):
1984 - George Orwell
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick
V for Vendetta - Alan Moore

Okay, the last one was a comic, but I love it so. 

Little do you all know that I'm building an army of followers to start a global revolution...


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Top three books (dystopian future and paranoia edition):
> 1984 - George Orwell
> Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick
> V for Vendetta - Alan Moore
> ...



Will said army get uniforms? And at some point will we have to drink the Kool Aid? 

On a side note 1984 has to be one of my favorite books as well. One of the only books I enjoyed reading while in school.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

Am I the first guy to declare my love for Christov? I'm not even gay, he's just that damn awesome


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Will said army get uniforms? And at some point will we have to drink the Kool Aid?
> 
> On a side note 1984 has to be one of my favorite books as well. One of the only books I enjoyed reading while in school.


Sure, if by uniforms you mean bikinis. That way I can ogle everybody from my throne made of mismatched IKEA furniture. Like a cross between a lifeguard and Kim Jong il. 

My goal is less about world domination and more about organising the world's greatest pool party, but I _guess_ we could take over a small country if we felt like it. I hear Bulgaria is ripe for the picking and has marvellous... um... marvellous... public transport? 

Eh, screw it; we'll just conquer a beach somewhere. 

As for male followers, you're all accepted, but I'm especially seeking guys proficient in barbeque-fu.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 4, 2010)

So Christov, When in London where would be my best chance of bumping in to Sir Paul???


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> So Christov, When in London where would be my best chance of bumping in to Sir Paul???


Probably nowhere. As far as I know, he's been chilling in the US for the last few months.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Sure, if by uniforms you mean bikinis. That way I can ogle everybody from my throne made of mismatched IKEA furniture. Like a cross between a lifeguard and Kim Jong il.
> 
> My goal is less about world domination and more about organising the world's greatest pool party, but I _guess_ we could take over a small country if we felt like it. I hear Bulgaria is ripe for the picking and has marvellous... um... marvellous... public transport?
> 
> ...



The bikinis are fine but I would prefer less military as far as the coloring goes... and instead of boots we need high heels (legs always look better in heels). 

I vote to take over a island. Small enough to protect with a already build in infrastructure. I also want to build a underground tunnel system with hidden hatches through out so we can surprise the enemy.


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> The bikinis are fine but I would prefer less military as far as the coloring goes... and instead of boots we need high heels (legs always look better in heels).
> 
> I vote to take over a island. Small enough to protect with a already build in infrastructure. I also want to build a underground tunnel system with hidden hatches through out so we can surprise the enemy.


Okay, so heels and no camouflage. I can honestly say you'll be the best dressed military in the world.

An island would be cool, but seeing how we are really fighting anybody, slightly pointless. I also have a theory that I'd end up less of a 'glorious dear leader' and more of a cabana boy if this were the case.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Okay, so heels and no camouflage. I can honestly say you'll be the best dressed military in the world.
> 
> An island would be cool, but seeing how we are really fighting anybody, slightly pointless. I also have a theory that I'd end up less of a 'glorious dear leader' and more of a cabana boy if this were the case.



I like the island idea because it is more difficult to attack someone via the sea. We can have under water mines and submarines. Plus I like the ocean. I do not see anyone really trying to attack us b.c it will be pointless our army is unbeatable. As far as cabana boys go that is where the male minions come in. Your male followers need to have some kind of purpose in the army.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Also we need sharks with lasers.


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

For what possible reason? 

Wouldn't the sharks just swim into each other with the lasers turned on and get cut into steaming grilled chunks?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> For what possible reason?
> 
> Wouldn't the sharks just swim into each other with the lasers turned on and get cut into steaming grilled chunks?




B/C they have Sharks with Laser beams on Austin Powers. You can turn the lasers off they do not have to be on all the time. Plus if they fire on each other they can turn each other into sushi. We do not have to have sharks no real reason other than to say we have them.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 4, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> How many Jigawatts does it take the Time Machine DeLorean from "Nack To The Future!" To go Forward and Backward in Time?
> 
> DeLoreans have my eye too
> 
> ...



Hooray for Death Panels!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> Hooray for Death Panels!!!!!



I scared the cat 'cuz I laughed so hard.


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> B/C they have Sharks with Laser beams on Austin Powers. You can turn the lasers off they do not have to be on all the time. Plus if they fire on each other they can turn each other into sushi. We do not have to have sharks no real reason other than to say we have them.


... Can we just get a few cats instead? 



CrankySpice said:


> Hooray for Death Panels!!!!!


Are death panels like Hollywood Squares?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Pirates, because they have parrots they can teach to swear/perform tricks.
> 
> Do ninjas have parrots? No. Ergo, pirates are the better of the two. Although ninjas are most likely to still have both their eyes and legs and not have scurvy.



Awesome.

I have three parrots, and two have picked up a few swear words. While I don't encourage it, it's quite amusing when my Senegal says, "shit!" in her baby-doll voice when my Grey suddenly flies at her. lol Or when my Grey mutters "dammit!" to himself while he's trying to assemble or disassemble something. lol


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes we can get cats instead. I suppose they will do.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Yes we can get cats instead. I suppose they will do.



Maybe cats with water guns?

The cats probably won't use them since they'll not want to get wet; so we won't need to worry about a feline water gun assault.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe cats with water guns?
> 
> The cats probably won't use them since they'll not want to get wet; so we won't need to worry about a feline water gun assault.



The only issue with giving them water guns is that they do not have opposable thumbs. So it would be difficult for them to fire said water gun unless they control it with their minds or something. We could dress them up, but that would just make us crazy cat people.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> The only issue with giving them water guns is that they do not have opposable thumbs. So it would be difficult for them to fire said water gun unless they control it with their minds or something. We could dress them up, but that would just make us crazy cat people.



Get an engineer to figure out how to make a trigger where they just need to press their nose against it. I'm imagining them wearing them on their sides, with helmets holding their nose buttons in place.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Get an engineer to figure out how to make a trigger where they just need to press their nose against it. I'm imagining them wearing them on their sides, with helmets holding their nose buttons in place.



Our little island is getting very elaborate. Me likey


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

Something tells me the pair of you are putting too much thought into this...


----------



## lalatx (Jun 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Something tells me the pair of you are putting too much thought into this...




No worries I have given up. The island would probably end up like Lost with Polar bears, smoke monsters and such.... now back to actual questions..... Umm how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Umm how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


I've never eaten one, so I'm just going to say eleventy.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 5, 2010)

He taught me how to play poker and helped identify moths with me. I asked him to call me. He chuckled and said "ok". Will he actually call me?


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> He taught me how to play poker and helped identify moths with me. I asked him to call me. He chuckled and said "ok". Will he actually call me?


You... identified moths?

Is that code or just exceptionally nerdy? 

He might call you, if he doesn't, fergit about 'im.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

It is 5:30 in the am... Do you require sleep or do you just live on candy and coffee?


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> It is 5:30 in the am... Do you require sleep or do you just live on candy and coffee?


I'm an insomniac.

Doesn't help that I got up at 5PM either...


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> You... identified moths?
> 
> Is that code or just exceptionally nerdy?
> 
> He might call you, if he doesn't, fergit about 'im.



It was more like we were sitting outside smoking and watching the moths crawl about the light. And then we talked about them.


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> It was more like we were sitting outside smoking and watching the moths crawl about the light. And then we talked about them.


Yep, I was right. Exceptionally nerdy.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> Yep, I was right. Exceptionally nerdy.



Yes but nerdy is the new hot stuff havent you heard the word?


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Yes but nerdy is the new hot stuff havent you heard the word?


Not when it comes to identifying moths.

Well, not unless they were doing it _ironically_.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> Not when it comes to identifying moths.
> 
> Well, not unless they were doing it _ironically_.



I thought "The BIRD" Was the Word...............

B-b-b-b-b-ird. The Bird is the Word.
B-b-b-b-b-ird. The Bird is the Word.

Pa-Pa-Pa-OOO-Mow-Mow, Pa-Pa-OOO-Mow-Mow.
Pa-Pa-Pa-OOO-Mow-Mow, Pa-Pa-OOO-Mow-Mow.............


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's one for you....what does a bald man wash his head with: shampoo or regular soap?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> I thought "The BIRD" Was the Word...............
> 
> B-b-b-b-b-ird. The Bird is the Word.
> B-b-b-b-b-ird. The Bird is the Word.
> ...



Now I want to watch family guy.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Now I want to watch family guy.



Allow me to help you with that.


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Here's one for you....what does a bald man wash his head with: shampoo or regular soap?


Soap, I presume. Then his head can smell like lavender, or whatever lovely scent the soap is.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Allow me to help you with that.



Thank you kind sir.


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 5, 2010)

do you really have vince noir hair, or is that not you're real picture?


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> do you really have vince noir hair, or is that not you're real picture?


My hair really is like that. It's magic.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> My hair really is like that. It's magic.



Witch!!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Witch!!!!!



What luck! i just happen to have burning torches and sharpened pitchforks


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

But first we must weigh him and see if he weighs as much as a duck. After all, a duck floats on water.


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll go get the stake and faggots. Someone bring fire...


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you use Goth Juice in your hair?

and... sorry but you aint got nothin on my VINCEY!


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Do you use Goth Juice in your hair?
> 
> and... sorry but you aint got nothin on my VINCEY!


I don't *need* Goth Juice, I'm that cool. 

I remember back in the day when The Mighty Boosh were cool. I miss when it was on at like 3AM on BBC3 and each episode cost approximately 50p.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is there anything you've always wanted to ask a drunk Dutchman? Because now is the time!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

1)Do you guys really wear alot of clogs?

2) Are you really as liberal as we non-dutch seem to think?

3) Why do dogs chase their tails?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Is there anything you've always wanted to ask a drunk Dutchman? Because now is the time!


What are you drinking at this very moment? (Lemoncello for me)


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> 1)Do you guys really wear alot of clogs?
> 
> 2) Are you really as liberal as we non-dutch seem to think?
> 
> 3) Why do dogs chase their tails?



all good questions..... are said clogs wooden?


----------



## frankman (Jun 5, 2010)

- We don't actually wear clogs, that's just a clever marketing scheme to laugh at tourists.

- We're not that liberal. At the moment, they're campaigning and I'm affraid of the outcome. There are so many bigotted dumb-ass hick people voting for a silly dude with a blonde wave hairdo who wants all foreigners to leave the country, that I'm beginning to think this is Arizona, the Netherlands. We used to be awesome. Now: not so much.

- Drop the question and become a cat person.

(I thought I'd jump at it, since I'm hammered.)


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

You may also ask a drunk Texan questions if you like (or not who cares). I just came from a BBQ and I am quite inebriated.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Rellis,

Actually I meant that question for Christov. I figured that since I bothered him so much with annoying questions throughout this thread, he has a right to return the favour. But no matter.



rellis10 said:


> 1)Do you guys really wear alot of clogs?



Of course. I recently purchased Nike Air Max clogs.

(Serious answer: hardly anyone wears except some older people in the countryside and people who wear them for tourists. My father (a farmer) did in fact have a pair and occasionally wore them when he was at work, but more oftern wore shoes.)



rellis10 said:


> 2) Are you really as liberal as we non-dutch seem to think?



Depends on where you go. In the big cities, yeah. In villages like Staphorst (where people will frown on you when you drive a car on Sunday) not so.



rellis10 said:


> 3) Why do dogs chase their tails?



It's all part of a world-wide conspiracy engineered by the Illuminati, Skull & Bones, the European Union, Barack Obama and Professor Chaos.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> You may also ask a drunk Texan questions if you like (or not who cares). I just came from a BBQ and I am quite inebriated.



Who shot J.R.?


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Who shot J.R.?


Nobody. It was a shower dream, remember?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Now i can die in peace knowing all my questions are answered!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Who shot J.R.?



It is a rather large conspiracy much like the JFK assassination. There are more theories than answers. There are many books and website dedicated to finding the truth. My guess is that it was a small child playing with a left out gun since we like guns and we tend to drink and leave them places and forget about them.... I think it was actually a dream but all I know about the show is what was on Family Guy.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> What are you drinking at this very moment? (Lemoncello for me)



Bacardi!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Cherry Limeade and Vodka for me at the moment.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> all good questions..... are said clogs wooden?



As far a I know they are.

Interesting trivia: when my cousin from Australia came to visit us, she bought a pair of clogs made out of (I think) cotton for her 10-year-old daughter. They could be worn like slippers. The girl thought it was neat!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> Nobody. It was a shower dream, remember?





lalatx said:


> It is a rather large conspiracy much like the JFK assassination. There are more theories than answers. There are many books and website dedicated to finding the truth. My guess is that it was a small child playing with a left out gun since we like guns and we tend to drink and leave them places and forget about them.... I think it was actually a dream but all I know about the show is what was on Family Guy.



:doh: Now it all makes sense. Thank you both!


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Curse you all with your fancy pants alcohol. 

I've only got caffeine and stimulants.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> Curse you all with your fancy pants alcohol.
> 
> I've only got caffeine and stimulants.



I will spare you than and not discuss the alcohol contents of a rather large cooler sitting in my living room.


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I will spare you than and not discuss the alcohol contents of a rather large cooler sitting in my living room.


OH GOD ALL THAT DELICIOUS SWEET BOOZE. D:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> OH GOD ALL THAT DELICIOUS SWEET BOOZE. D:



Oh yes it is delicious and pretty damn sweet. Worked 55 hr wks for about a month to afford the liquor and a trip. The cooler contains the remainder of my spoils.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov

what is the meaning of life


and hmmmm how big would a girl have to be before shed snap you like a twig?


hmmm definately in a crazy mood today


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Christov
> 
> what is the meaning of life
> 
> ...


The meaning of life is an individual concept and there is no uniform answer for the whole of mankind. Didn't expect a deep answer like that did you? 

Despite being nothing but skin and bones, I'm a sturdy fella who doesn't know his limits. So, regarding the larger of the larger ladies, I say bring 'em on.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

hmmm answer was sposed to be 42 but ok definately a more reflective christov today


----------



## furious styles (Jun 6, 2010)

you remind me of an english version of myself, five years ago. 

that isn't a question though

so what are your favorite movies? let's see how deep the rabbit hole goes


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

furious styles said:


> so what are your favorite movies? let's see how deep the rabbit hole goes


How long have you got?

The Godfather, The Godfather part II, Evil Dead, Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness, My Name is Bruce, The Deer Hunter, Get Carter, Oldboy, Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, Terminator 2, A Clockwork Orange, 2001: A Space Odyssey, The Thin Blue Line, Chopper, Blade Runner, Star Wars, Shaft, Superfly, Sweet Sweetback's Baaadassss Song, The Devil's Backbone, A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Once Upon A Time in the West, and probably more that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 6, 2010)

What is your favourite type of alcohol? 

What do you drink most often when ..well..drinking! 

What was your favourite TV show growing up?


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> What is your favourite type of alcohol?
> 
> What do you drink most often when ..well..drinking!
> 
> What was your favourite TV show growing up?


I love a good ale.

It usually depends on how drunk I want to get and how quickly, but usually I start with a pint of bitter because I'm just a manly bastard like that.

It was a mix of old school Doctor Who repeats and this silly little thing called Chucklevision (which is *still* going strong).


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> How long have you got?
> 
> The Godfather, The Godfather part II, Evil Dead, Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness, My Name is Bruce, The Deer Hunter, Get Carter, Oldboy, *Shaun of the Dead*, Hot Fuzz, Terminator 2, *A Clockwork Orange, 2001: A Space Odyssey,* The Thin Blue Line, Chopper, Blade Runner, *Star Wars,* Shaft, Superfly, Sweet Sweetback's Baaadassss Song, The Devil's Backbone, A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, The Good The Bad and The Ugly, Once Upon A Time in the West, and probably more that I'm forgetting.



Ah, a kindred spirit!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 6, 2010)

When you claimed to be a manly bastard, I flashed back to Monty Pythons "He's a Lumberjack" scenario.

You just made my night because of it.
[And yet I STILL CANNOT REP YOU!..or anyone. Apparently, I handed out too much rep in 24 hours. _WOW._]


What is your favourite Colour?

What Country would you most likely visit if given a chance?

WHO'S YER DADDY?

_...Oh-For-The-Love-Of-All-Things-Fluffy-Please-Don't-Answer-That-Last-One._


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> When you claimed to be a manly bastard, I flashed back to Monty Pythons "He's a Lumberjack" scenario.
> 
> You just made my night because of it.
> [And yet I STILL CANNOT REP YOU!..or anyone. Apparently, I handed out too much rep in 24 hours. _WOW._]
> ...


Blue.

I really want to check out America some time, besides that? Ehhhh... couple of places in Eastern Europe seem nice enough.

I'm so very tempted to answer the final question. 

And 007, you have good film taste sir. I salute you.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

lalatx said:


> It is a rather large conspiracy much like the JFK assassination. There are more theories than answers. There are many books and website dedicated to finding the truth. My guess is that it was a small child playing with a left out gun since we like guns and we tend to drink and leave them places and forget about them.... I think it was actually a dream but all I know about the show is what was on Family Guy.



Wait a minute. I've got it!

It was Colonel Mustard in the dining room with a candlestick. Right?


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmmm answer was sposed to be 42 but ok definately a more reflective christov today



I would have said "42" as well -- big "Hitchhiker's Guide" fan myself. Too bad the BBC tv series sucked -- never saw the movie but I was advised not to if I was a fan of the books.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> And 007, you have good film taste sir. I salute you.



(Salutes)
As you were, sarge!

Now on to more important matters.

Are you a cat person or a dog person?


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> (Salutes)
> As you were, sarge!
> 
> Now on to more important matters.
> ...


Cats. Dogs are all well and good, but I was brought up around felines. 

That said, both my cats are evil little shits and no doubt the most destructive force on Earth.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> Cats. Dogs are all well and good, but I was brought up around felines.
> 
> That said, both my cats are evil little shits and no doubt the most destructive force on Earth.



It's worse than you think: 

View attachment cat_spies[1].jpg


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

If the movie Cats Eye taught me anything it is not the cats you have to worry about but the trolls. 

I have cats and yes they can be evil little shits.


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> It was a mix of old school Doctor Who repeats and this silly little thing called Chucklevision (which is *still* going strong).



WHY are they not dead yet? It's insane. They look like elephant scrotums with moustaches.

What's your theory as to why they're still here?


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> WHY are they not dead yet? It's insane. They look like elephant scrotums with moustaches.
> 
> What's your theory as to why they're still here?


Highlanders. The pair of them.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> Highlanders. The pair of them.



There can be only 1. Who shall be the 1 in the end.


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

lalatx said:


> There can be only 1. Who shall be the 1 in the end.


They're the exception to the rule because of BBC magics.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> They're the exception to the rule because of BBC magics.



Witches!!! All of them be witches. There appears to be a epidemic of witchcraft in the UK... While magic is going on may I has a pony or is that more the work of a genie?


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Witches!!! All of them be witches. There appears to be a epidemic of witchcraft in the UK... While magic is going on may I has a pony or is that more the work of a genie?


I've said this before and I'll say it again, I am *not* Harry Potter.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again, I am *not* Harry Potter.




Thanks for destroying my dream. Now I will never gets my pony.


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

S'what I do.

And now for a little self promotion;

If you passed the Youtube Interactions thread by.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov speaks.... I like this International talk like a Pirate day business. 

All my friends all me Captain Morgan (they are not original by any means my name is Morgan and I like to talk like a pirate). I have decided that this Pirate day business is a good excuse to wear a eye patch and walk around downtown and go to different bars all while talking like a pirate and complaining about the scurvy and them damn wenches. Seems like a fine way to spend a Sunday..


The only Youtube video I have is some drunken lip syncing with some amazingly cheesy effects.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAr5EWA7FRY


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 6, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Christov speaks.... I like this International talk like a Pirate day business.
> 
> All my friends all me Captain Morgan (they are not original by any means my name is Morgan and I like to talk like a pirate). I have decided that this Pirate day business is a good excuse to wear a eye patch and walk around downtown and go to different bars all while talking like a pirate and complaining about the scurvy and them damn wenches. Seems like a fine way to spend a Sunday..
> 
> ...



When I was little (5) I said I wanted to lose a leg so I could be a pirate.

Now I want to meet a one legged man so I can secretly construct a fantasy pirate persona around him and everything he does.

I shall also be celebrating pirate day!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> When I was little (5) I said I wanted to lose a leg so I could be a pirate.
> 
> Now I want to meet a one legged man so I can secretly construct a fantasy pirate persona around him and everything he does.
> 
> I shall also be celebrating pirate day!



Hells yeah. I have already talked to a bunch of people and their are all up to celebrating talk like a pirate day. We are going to do a bar crawl and dress up like pirates. We are going to finish it off with bowling and karaoke at highball.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov You rock for knowing what international talk like a pirate day is amongst other things :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

My last International Talk Like a Pirate Day wasn't very piratey, but I did cut a cake with a car key at a park.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

....WHY WILL THE REP GODS NOT LET ME REP YOU ANYMORE?! 


Oh.
Yes.


Are you shy off the internet? Or just as funny and great as you are online?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Are you shy off the internet? Or just as funny and great as you are online?


I'm very, very, very shy. Just see how awkward I look in front of the camera and multiply it by a bazillion times.

I only really loosen up if I've known someone for like forever or if I'm full of booze.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL! 
...Ugh. And I don't even have the lolcats "Damn you rep gods" image. >O<! 



...What movie type is your favourite? 

[If you say western, I will die.]


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> LOL!
> ...Ugh. And I don't even have the lolcats "Damn you rep gods" image. >O<!
> 
> 
> ...


Wester... uhm... 

Film Noir.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> Wester... uhm...
> 
> Film Noir.


ISawWhatYouDidThere..







What do you prefer more, Countryside, or Big-City?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ISawWhatYouDidThere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough choice. I live on the outer edge of a city (my actual home), but I spend Christmas out in the country in the far north (my home away from home), and I could never choose between the two of them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

That's awesome! 


What is the one thing within your reach right now that you simply could not live without?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> What is the one thing within your reach right now that you simply could not live without?


My ID! I'd *never* get booze without it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> My ID! I'd *never* get booze without it.


-Cringe- 

That's a scary thought! 



What website do you spend most of your time on when you are on the internet?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> -Cringe-
> 
> That's a scary thought!
> 
> ...


Ooo... BBC News mostly.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

What Part of Dims do you post most? 

What part of Dims do you LIKE most?


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> My last International Talk Like a Pirate Day wasn't very piratey, but I did cut a cake with a car key at a park.



Hey, I didn't know about that day. I just realized International Talk Like a Pirate Day is on the same day as my birthday. Which is rather ironic because I'm a much bigger fan of ninjas.

Did you celebrate International Talk Like a Pirate Day by for example downloading something illegal, listening to illegal radio or by joining Somalians in attacking ships?



Christov said:


> Ooo... BBC News mostly.



Gee, I thought you would have answered Dimensions.


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> What Part of Dims do you post most?
> 
> What part of Dims do you LIKE most?


Hyde Park, even if it _is_ a massive headache. I like The Lounge more though.



Agent 007 said:


> Did you celebrate International Talk Like a Pirate Day by for example downloading something illegal, listening to illegal radio or by joining Somalians in attacking ships?


I drink rum and slur 'ARRRR!' at people, but I do that every weekend so it gets a little less special.


----------



## frankman (Jun 7, 2010)

How did you get to have such awesome hair?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2010)

How much time does that hair take? Hmm I think you would find hair rivals in aussie band short stack,


What is your favourite pirate phrase?


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jun 7, 2010)

You can ask a sober Southerner anything if you like.
<Pitching regional tent, calling for more iced tea>


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 7, 2010)

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> You can ask a sober Southerner anything if you like.
> <Pitching regional tent, calling for more iced tea>


What???!!! No mint julip????


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> How did you get to have such awesome hair?


A £10 haircut and a little experimentation.



spiritangel said:


> How much time does that hair take? Hmm I think you would find hair rivals in aussie band short stack,
> 
> 
> What is your favourite pirate phrase?


It takes 15 minutes. Tops. I know it looks all complex, but it's very simple really.

My favourite pirate phrase is "ARRRRRR.... I stubbed me toe!".


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 7, 2010)

If you could be any historical figure (dead or alive), who would you be?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> If you could be any historical figure (dead or alive), who would you be?


Karl Marx, but only to find out if he was _really_ Santa.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Now I want to watch family guy.





And Christov... (Wow you have been Drunk FOREVER! THis explains much lol)

.. Q: *WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON YOUR BIRTHDAY IF YOU HAD $1.16 for 3 DAYS?*

:doh:

B-B-B-Bird-Bird-Bird. The Bird Is The Word. Pa-Pa-Pa-OOO-Mow-mow. Pa-Pa-OOO-Mow-Mow.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you only respond to questions in this thread when you are drunk, or are you always drunk?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> .. Q: *WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON YOUR BIRTHDAY IF YOU HAD $1.16 for 3 DAYS?*


Buy water. Avoiding dehydration is key to making those 3 days a little more bearable.



Carrie said:


> Do you only respond to questions in this thread when you are drunk, or are you always drunk?


That is the grand mystery of the thread. Am I drunk? Am I not? Am I sleep deprived? Am I running out of things to say?


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> Buy water. Avoiding dehydration is key to making those 3 days a little more bearable.
> 
> 
> That is the grand mystery of the thread. Am I drunk? Am I not? Am I sleep deprived? Am I running out of things to say?



Christov, you are Very Wise! Water, i have. 

I liken you to the Dos Equis guy.. "The Most Interesting Man in the World."

Stay Thirsty, My Friends.

:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 7, 2010)

What goes further if you kick it: A pineapple, the bible or tom cruise?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> What goes further if you kick it: A pineapple, the bible or tom cruise?


Tom Cruise I hope. I'd love to kick that freaky midget halfway across the globe if I could, that'll teach him to get in league with freaky cultists.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 7, 2010)

If a tree falls in a forest and nobody is around to hear it.....who cares?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> If a tree falls in a forest and nobody is around to hear it.....who cares?


Whomever it fell on presumably.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

How much wood CAN a woodchuck chuck, before it gets tired and says "Eff You. I'm going home" ?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> How much wood CAN a woodchuck chuck, before it gets tired and says "Eff You. I'm going home" ?


A Woodchuck is actually a Groundhog, and therefore can chuck infinite amounts of wood because of its ability to distort space/time and annoy Bill Murray (see scientific study: Groundhog Day).


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

...."Damn You Rep Gods!!"


You are just too brilliant. Apparently. 
I've seen quite a few people on the boards who've wanted to rep you but can't yet.



Oh.
Hm.

Favourite Type of Weather?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Favourite Type of Weather?


Despite how much it gets in the way, makes paths slippery, and locks up traffic, snow. It's masochistic weather, I know, but it looks so pretty.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

So there is only 1 girl Smurf and that would be Smurfette. So do all the Smurfs get a go with her than? Does Papa Smurf get 1st dibs? Is there a pecking order? Do they draw straws or just fight to the death? Inquiring and slightly perverted minds want to know.


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> So there is only 1 girl Smurf and that would be Smurfette. So do all the Smurfs get a go with her than? Does Papa Smurf get 1st dibs? Is there a pecking order? Do they draw straws or just fight to the death? Inquiring and slightly perverted minds want to know.


Fun fact: Male Smurfs don't fuck the Female, she fucks *them*.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> Fun fact: Male Smurfs don't fuck the Female, she fucks *them*.



I see... Does she bite his head off when she is done with him like a praying mantis?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I see... Does she bite his head off when she is done with him like a praying mantis?


I presume so, to prevent overpopulation.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you like Lobster or Crab? 

Do you like Red Meat?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Do you like Lobster or Crab?
> 
> Do you like Red Meat?


I don't eat seafood, and I don't eat red meat. Boring, I know, but I get horribly ill if I *do* eat them.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

How does one become a chainsaw surgeon exactly?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> How does one become a chainsaw surgeon exactly?


Blood, sweat, tears...


... all mixed together into a shot glass with a dash of rum.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> Blood, sweat, tears...
> 
> 
> ... all mixed together into a shot glass with a dash of rum.




Sounds like a god awful pirate drink.. aaaargh

What are your feeling regarding Robot Pirates?


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> What are your feeling regarding Robot Pirates?


Are these robots... _in disguise_?

Because then all we've got are some Transformers in costume.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> Are these robots... _in disguise_?
> 
> Because then all we've got are some Transformers in costume.



Damn dashed again.... Personally I was thinking more along the lines of Bender from Futurama as far as robots go. Since he lives to drink, smoke, pillage and womanize.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

Ninja's or Pirates?


Favorite Toy growing up?


Favourite Band?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ninja's or Pirates?
> 
> 
> Favorite Toy growing up?
> ...



Favorite toy reminds me of something...... "Hey kids of America, its hand painted wooden ball-in-a-cup, Mexico's favorite toy for over 340 years. Who needs constant video game stimulation when there's ball-in-a-cup? You just toss the ball, catch it in the cup, dump it out of the cup, toss it, and catch it in the cup again. The ball is on a string and attached to the cup, so there's no worry if you don't catch the ball in the cup. And clean up is as easy as catching a ball, in a cup. So why spend another day not catching a ball in a cup when you can be catching a ball-in-a-cup? Ball in a cup, Ball in a cup its a ball in a cup!"


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ninja's or Pirates?
> 
> 
> Favorite Toy growing up?
> ...


Yarrrr, pirates.

Eh, can you count games consoles as a toy? I can't really think of anything outside of my Megadrive. The fact that the natural resting position for my hands is the exact same way to grip the controller speaks volumes about how much I used it.

The Beatles. Without a doubt.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

I plan to visit the UK next year (funds permitting that is). What places should I visit?


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> Are these robots... _in disguise_?



OMGLOVERID!


plz tell me you know IAMX as well.


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I plan to visit the UK next year (funds permitting that is). What places should I visit?


I will forever bitch about London being a metropolitan fakey tourist trap and that tourists should go to smaller cities or explore the countryside, but in the end, you're probably going for that kind of fakey tourist trap sort of experience.

So London. Just watch out for the overpriced cafes with staff that ignore you (I know this first hand).


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> OMGLOVERID!
> 
> 
> plz tell me you know IAMX as well.


I may, but then again, I might be bluffing and Google searching for whatever you're talking about in order to seem wise and worldly.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> I may, but then again, I might be bluffing and Google searching for whatever you're talking about in order to seem wise and worldly.



Robots In Disguise and IAMX. awesomesauce bands that make my wet.


----------



## Christov (Jun 7, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Robots In Disguise and IAMX. awesomesauce bands that make my wet.


Oh!

I totally wasn't talking about them.

At all.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> I will forever bitch about London being a metropolitan fakey tourist trap and that tourists should go to smaller cities or explore the countryside, but in the end, you're probably going for that kind of fakey tourist trap sort of experience.
> 
> So London. Just watch out for the overpriced cafes with staff that ignore you (I know this first hand).



London is fine and dandy, I will probably visit but I do not want to spend my whole time there. I actually like to experience places that I go to and you really cannot do that by simply going to tourist traps. I shall forgive you for the assumption but only b.c you amuse me. 

As far as being ignored in cafes I have a bag of tricks that I play on people when that happens. You ignore me...pocket sand sha shaw. Nah seriously that is messed up and you should not put up with that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, Mighty Christov!


....Ever play Beer Pong?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 8, 2010)

vagina =3


moar text


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

other than laziness wich you have already mentioned what are you other flaws we should be aware of?


----------



## Christov (Jun 8, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, Mighty Christov!
> 
> 
> ....Ever play Beer Pong?


Nope, but I have played tennis while mightily drunk. I lost the ball after the first three serves. 



FatAndProud said:


> vagina =3
> 
> 
> moar text


Classy. Your secret text is not lost on me. 



spiritangel said:


> other than laziness wich you have already mentioned what are you other flaws we should be aware of?


I sleep talk. Badly. I've been known to hold whole conversations while comatose. 

These aren't particularly deep conversations though, more along the lines of what I've done that day.

Well, except that time I was apparently screaming for my Dad in my sleep... that was a freaky one.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Christov said:


> Nope, but I have played tennis while mightily drunk. I lost the ball after the first three serves.
> 
> 
> Classy. Your secret text is not lost on me.
> ...





OMG my apparently as a child I did the same thing and even as an adult I apparently will even answer questions in my sleep when I am sleep talking

WHat is the current soundtrack to your life christov and how often does it change?


----------



## Christov (Jun 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> OMG my apparently as a child I did the same thing and even as an adult I apparently will even answer questions in my sleep when I am sleep talking
> 
> WHat is the current soundtrack to your life christov and how often does it change?


I think this is fairly apt right now.

It'll probably change tomorrow morning when I roundhouse kick my Media exam into the next space time continuum.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you ever played cups or up the river down the river?


----------



## Christov (Jun 8, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Have you ever played cups or up the river down the river?


Are those metaphors for sexual positions?

If so, maybe.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Christov said:


> Are those metaphors for sexual positions?
> 
> If so, maybe.



No but they should be

They are drinking games. Both guaranteed to get you plastered. 

Cups- Also know as Flip Cup. Get a group of people together and divide them into 2 teams. Each player gets a cup that is filled with beer. Starting from one end of the table each player drinks the beer and tries to flip the cup over. 1st team to drink all the beer and flip the cups wins. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpi1aVZxucI


Up the river down the river is a drinking game involving cards and beer or liquor. 

Get a deck of cards and a group of people. Each player gets 4 cards face up and are kept in front of the player. 
The dealer then starts 'up the river' by turning over the first card.
Each player with the same card in front of must take one drink. Suits do not matter. If you have more than 1 of the same card you must drink for each card. 
The dealer then turns over the next card. Same thing, except this time it is two drinks. The next deal is three drinks, and the the last is four drinks.
After the fourth card, the dealer returns 'down the river' by dealing the next card on top of the fourth card dealt.
Players with matching cards now 'give' four drinks away in any combination,
If the player has more than one of the same card; the player 'gives' drinks for each card.
The dealer continues back 'down the river' by dealing the next card on top of the third card dealt. This time players give three cards for each matching card. The next deal is a give of two drinks, and the last deal is a give of one drink.
After all the cards are dealt, simply shuffle and deal again. Lastly, the dealer starts turning over cards, while counting from 1 (ace) to 13 (king), if the count and the card turned over are equal in value then all players drink that many drinks.
Play continues until everyone is sick of the game, or sick from the beer.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 9, 2010)

what's your Favorite Thread on the first page of Hyde Park right now?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Favorite Thread on the first page of Hyde Park right now?




What is it doing in Hyde Park? I thought it was in the Lounge 

But yes it is entertaining.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 9, 2010)

This is an amazing thread.

I wonder how long until nobody can ask him anything anymore? 
Hmmm.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh I am full of pointless and useless questions.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2010)

hours of joy and merriment in this one place and sooo much fun and frivolity hmm wonder if we should bottle and sell christov so the whole world can share the fun tee hee hee


Hmm Christov do you have an favourite card games?

have you ever gotten bruised knuckles playing a game called spoons? or got caught cheating at cheat?


----------



## Christov (Jun 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> what's your Favorite Thread on the first page of Hyde Park right now?


The one that is least likely to spend my blood pressure through the roof. So, none of them.



Your Plump Princess said:


> This is an amazing thread.
> 
> I wonder how long until nobody can ask him anything anymore?
> Hmmm.


Much like sex, I can keep on going and going and going with enough stimulation.



spiritangel said:


> hours of joy and merriment in this one place and sooo much fun and frivolity hmm wonder if we should bottle and sell christov so the whole world can share the fun tee hee hee
> 
> 
> Hmm Christov do you have an favourite card games?
> ...


Card games and spoons are for wimps, real men play chainsaw jousting.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you use apples and pears?

Perhaps you need to use the kermit (the frog)?

Do you know what I speak of? lol


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you ever NOT sarcastic? hahahaha


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Do you use apples and pears?
> 
> Perhaps you need to use the kermit (the frog)?
> 
> Do you know what I speak of? lol



Yes, no thank you and yes!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd like to ask Christov an important question. A question that has been pondered by philosophers for ages. If Christov can answer it, then he can solve all of man's problems and help mankind understand the true meaning of life.











Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

How did you come to your political beliefs?

Where in the US would you like to visit?

Do you think before you speak or is it just all word vomit?

Who would win in the ultimate battle royale: Pirates, Ninja Turtles, Transformers or Evil Leprechauns?


----------



## Christov (Jun 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Do you use apples and pears?
> 
> Perhaps you need to use the kermit (the frog)?
> 
> Do you know what I speak of? lol


In what context? Have I ever taped fruit to my face to scare children or...? 

Oh! Cockney! No. I'm nowhere *near* London, and nearly *nobody* speaks like that. 



fat9276 said:


> Are you ever NOT sarcastic? hahahaha


Oh gee, I guess _not_. 



Agent 007 said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?


I have a better question, why was the road made? 



lalatx said:


> How did you come to your political beliefs?
> 
> Where in the US would you like to visit?
> 
> ...


Forged in the fires of Mordor... no, I watched what was going on around me and said 'this is wrong'. 

I'd love to hit up _every_ state. A huge roadtrip. 

Like a hose spurting vomit. 

Transformers, because giant robots are fuckin' rad.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 9, 2010)

How much actual sleep do you get per day?


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 9, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Yes, no thank you and yes!




haha..i love that you jumped in.... afterall you can qualify for this thread if you've had a few


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'd love to hit up _every_ state. A huge roadtrip.



Roadtrips are the best trips... At least the best kind of trips when it comes to vacations . 

I will nominate my city for 1 of the locations to visit. Not because I want to put you in a hole and make you rub the lotion on the skin or anything. But b.c I think you would actually enjoy it. It is a liberal city in a otherwise conservative wasteland also known as the south. While there are touristy things to do for the most part they also happen to be what a lot of locals to do as well. Plus we have something called the Alamo Draft House... its worth a google. 

Now to the random questions. 

Who are your favorite British and non British comedians?

What are your favorite British slang words?

What is your favorite cartoon?


----------



## Christov (Jun 9, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Now to the random questions.
> 
> Who are your favorite British and non British comedians?
> 
> ...


On the Brit side;

Tommy Cooper
The whole Monty Python gang
Morecambe and Wise
Johnny Vegas 

On the American side;

Richard Pryor
Mitch Hedberg
Dave Chappelle
Groucho Marx

Yeah, I love a mix of the dead, the old school, and the downright funny.

Twat is a fun word to write, but saying it is an entirely different ballgame, because if you say it a particular way, you just end up looking like a bellend, and if you say it all the time or draw it out, everybody in the whole country will automatically hate you. 

My favourite cartoon is Batman: The Animated Series. Why? Just go and watch the intro on YouTube. It'll explain *everything*.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Christov said:


> My favourite cartoon is Batman: The Animated Series. Why? Just go and watch the intro on YouTube. It'll explain *everything*.



Because he drives a penis shaped car really fast?

Nah I like that cartoon as well used to watch it as a kid.


----------



## Christov (Jun 9, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Because he drives a penis shaped car really fast?


Thanks for ruining my childhood.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 9, 2010)

Christov said:


> Thanks for ruining my childhood.



No Problem


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

What was the weirdest dream you've ever had?


Have you ever dreamt of something and have it actually happen?


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> What was the weirdest dream you've ever had?
> 
> 
> Have you ever dreamt of something and have it actually happen?


My weirdest dream involved a car, a cliff, and Pierce Brosnan. Don't ask how it worked out, all I know is that the dude should never have let me drive.

I sometimes dream about Christmas in mid-Autumn, which obviously happens, so... I guess? For the meanwhile though, I'm never getting in a car with Brosnan, just in case.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

If you woke up one day, only to find out your hair went white, what would you do?

...Because I've been up for almost a full 24 hours and lack creativity/am oddly curious......... What would you do if someone shaved your head while you were sleeping? 


Are you an Insomniac, or do you just procrastinate sleep on purpose, or do you go to bed at a reasonable hour? =O


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> If you woke up one day, only to find out your hair went white, what would you do?
> 
> ...Because I've been up for almost a full 24 hours and lack creativity/am oddly curious......... What would you do if someone shaved your head while you were sleeping?
> 
> ...


I'll tell you a secret; I'm already starting to go grey at my roots. Genetics and all that. Happened to my Mum, now it's happening to me.

I'm planning to shave my head eventually anyway, so they'll have just saved me the effort. 

I'm a genuine insomniac, but it fluctuates. Sometimes I sleep for an hour a night, sometimes not at all, and sometimes I crash for 15 hours.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'll tell you a secret; I'm already starting to go grey at my roots. Genetics and all that. Happened to my Mum, now it's happening to me.
> 
> I'm planning to shave my head eventually anyway, so they'll have just saved me the effort.
> 
> I'm a genuine insomniac, but it fluctuates. Sometimes I sleep for an hour a night, sometimes not at all, and sometimes I crash for 15 hours.



Well don't shave the head, some of the girls here on Dims will be terribly upset !!! 

Besides, a bottle of hair dye will do the trick.


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well don't shave the head, some of the girls here on Dims will be terribly upset !!!
> 
> Besides, a bottle of hair dye will do the trick.


Of course, which reminds me, I must get it cut and dyed again...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

sorry christov I dont think a shaved head would suit you at all

and all the prettiful hair oh what a waste besides what would you do in those 15 mins it takes to create the do?


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> sorry christov I dont think a shaved head would suit you at all
> 
> and all the prettiful hair oh what a waste besides what would you do in those 15 mins it takes to create the do?


Probably do a dance or rewrite quantum mechanics. Something small like that.

The 15 minutes is getting longer and longer these days though, methinks the hair needs to be trimmed, or I need to invest in shampoo that isn't notoriously cheap and gives my hair a little more bounce.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

hmm well shampoo can be good even cheap ones but have to find the right one, I love apple shampoo cause it makes my hair smell nice and boys like it apparently lol

you could do a conditioning treatment I know a few natural ones but erm dont think you would want to waste a beer............................................


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmm well shampoo can be good even cheap ones but have to find the right one, I love apple shampoo cause it makes my hair smell nice and boys like it apparently lol
> 
> you could do a conditioning treatment I know a few natural ones but erm dont think you would want to waste a beer............................................


OH GOD NOT THE BOOZE. D:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

well you only need enough to wet your hair and scalp with it then massage it through put on a shower cap then wash out after half an hour the other one is the egg one I have done the beer not the egg one though


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

How great are the benefits of this treatment? Are they _really_ worth wasting precious, precious alcohol?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

Christov said:


> How great are the benefits of this treatment? Are they _really_ worth wasting precious, precious alcohol?



well makes your hair shine and silky smooth and nice yeah it is but then again I could be lying to get you towaste precious alcamahol mwah ha ha 

your gonna have to google it


----------



## lalatx (Jun 10, 2010)

From a girl with ridiculously thick hair that tries every which way to piss her off here are some things you can do. 

You can do hot oil treatments once month or so. 
Try not to put conditioner at your roots tends to way your hair down and makes it limp.
When you do condition try to get some of the excess water out of your hair and leave the conditioner on for several minutes. 
Trim your hair every 3-4 months. 
Use clarifying shampoo/conditioner at least once a week. The stuff I use is less than $2 a bottle. Helps get any residue out of your hair. 
Use spray in leave in conditioner. Again avoid applying it to your roots.
Switching up your shampoo/conditioner once every 2 months or so tends to help.
If you blow dry your hair blow dry it with your head upside down. Helps with body. 

None of these options are expensive b.c I am to damn cheap to buy hair stuff over $5.


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

I bow before you wise hairologists, your wisdom is... um... wise...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> I bow before you wise hairologists, your wisdom is... um... wise...


If it's any consolation it can be flat stale beer so you don't have to waste the good stuff. And yes it does work. In fact, in the 80's there was a shampoo in the US that contained beer called Body on Tap.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 11, 2010)

Just passing on the little I actually know. I want to make everyone silky smooth. No need to bow but presents are appreciated. 

What are your feeling regarding Gingers?


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Just passing on the little I actually know. I want to make everyone silky smooth. No need to bow but presents are appreciated.
> 
> What are your feeling regarding Gingers?


There is one notable ginger in my life. He's a misogynist with a James Dean obsession, and literally the coolest man I'll ever meet.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you like being an insomniac?
What is the longest period of time you have ever stayed up?
Any big plans for the summer?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you the walrus?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2010)

darn it cp wanted to make him sweat

the other sure fire treatment I knoow works really well is use your regular conditioner but put it in dry and put on a shower cap or wrap in glad wrap and leave for half an hour then wash out silky soft and shiney hair soo easy and cool


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Do you like being an insomniac?
> What is the longest period of time you have ever stayed up?
> Any big plans for the summer?


Not really, I either never sleep or never sleep to a regular pattern, which has pretty much exterminated any potential for a social life. Lucky for me I used the time I didn't sleep in to revise for college, so I kicked my grades up a notch and prevented myself from failing *everything*.

I've stayed awake for up to three days, at which point you start to lose any sense of time and the hours either fly or crawl by. I also started tripping out and lost almost all my sense of balance. It's like being drunk, but minus _all_ the fun. Or the beer. 

My big plans for the summer involve trying not to boil to death in the horrible, horrible heat. Also, barbeque.



free2beme04 said:


> Are you the walrus?


The Walrus was Paul.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> My big plans for the summer involve trying not to boil to death in the horrible, horrible heat. Also, barbeque.



Sounds like my summer... plus swimming.

Favorite vacation as a child?
What made you choose your major in college?
Are you tired of this thread yet?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2010)

Christov what do you want to be when you grow up?

Betty or Veronica?


marvel or dc?


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Sounds like my summer... plus swimming.
> 
> Favorite vacation as a child?
> What made you choose your major in college?
> Are you tired of this thread yet?


Probably the annual Xmas trip up north to hobnob with posh bastards at the country club.

We don't have majors or minors at UK colleges. Basically, you pick 3 or 4 AS subjects in the first year, and if you continue with those courses into the second year they become A2, both forming a full A level. That make sense?

I could never get tired of a thread that feeds my ego. 



spiritangel said:


> Christov what do you want to be when you grow up?
> 
> Betty or Veronica?
> 
> ...


I am grown up. Just because I _look_ 12 doesn't mean I *am*. 

Who the hell are these people and why should I care?

DC. Forever and ever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you believe in the supernatural?


What do you do when you are feeling down?


Which one are you in your group of friends.
The Wise one, The Wise ASS one, or Other?


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Do you believe in the supernatural?
> 
> 
> What do you do when you are feeling down?
> ...


I work on logic and reason, but did I get creeped out when I went to the infamous Jamaica Inn? Hell yes.

I put on loud music and sleep on the floor. Weirdest form of therapy _ever_.

All three.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 11, 2010)

What is the secret behind looking so....[*Giggling*..Trying not to say 'Young'.. ] .............._*Youthful?*_


Favourite Dessert?


What Subject in School were/are you Best at? =D


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?





Christov said:


> I have a better question, why was the road made?



The answer I expected was "Because the unladen swallow was busy!", but your answer really has a much deeper philosophical meaning.

Okay serious question: what do you think of the outcome of the recent Dutch election? I'm interested in you opinion because you were the only non-Dutch person who commented in the thread about it.


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> The answer I expected was "Because the unladen swallow was busy!", but your answer really has a much deeper philosophical meaning.
> 
> Okay serious question: what do you think of the outcome of the recent Dutch election? I'm interested in you opinion because you were the only non-Dutch person who commented in the thread about it.


I haven't been following the election that closely, but I'm pleased about the liberal victory.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> I haven't been following the election that closely, but I'm pleased about the liberal victory.



So am I.

(Perhaps I should make a clarification for you and other Brits, because I'm not sure whether you know this. The Dutch VVD is a liberal party and shares some policies with the British Liberal Democrats. But in many ways it is closer to the Tories, especially when it comes to economic and defence politicies. The Dutch equivalent of the Lib-Dems would be D66, who have also made significant gains.)

Incidentally, there was also a Dutch pirate party, but they didn't get any seats. I thought that it would be the perfect party for you if you were a Dutch citizen, since you mentioned in this thread that you like pirates. What do you think?


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> So am I.
> 
> (Perhaps I should make a clarification for you and other Brits, because I'm not sure whether you know this. The Dutch VVD is a liberal party and shares some policies with the British Liberal Democrats. But in many ways it is closer to the Tories, especially when it comes to economic and defence politicies. The Dutch equivalent of the Lib-Dems would be D66, who have also made significant gains.)
> 
> Incidentally, there was also a Dutch pirate party, but they didn't get any seats. I thought that it would be the perfect party for you if you were a Dutch citizen, since you mentioned in this thread that you like pirates. What do you think?


Thing is about coalition governments, is that they represent a broader range of opinions rather than a polarised two/three party system would. 

We've got a Pirate Party here too, but barely anybody knows about them.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Thing is about coalition governments, is that they represent a broader range of opinions rather than a polarised two/three party system would.



Both systems have their advantages and drawbacks. A fully proportional electoral system like the Dutch system can lead to fragmentation. That's certainly the case in this election: the biggest party got one fifth of the seats and there will have to be at least three parties to form a coalition. Another disadcantage is that there is no direct link between an MP and a constituency like in the UK.

Here's an interesting trivia for you. Lib-Dems and D66 are very similar and they advocate electoral reform in their respective countries. The irony is that Lib-Dems wants the British system to move towards proportional representation, whereas D66 wants the Dutch system to move towards a district-system similar to the one you have in the UK.


----------



## Christov (Jun 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Here's an interesting trivia for you. Lib-Dems and D66 are very similar and they advocate electoral reform in their respective countries. The irony is that Lib-Dems wants the British system to move towards proportional representation, whereas D66 wants the Dutch system to move towards a district-system similar to the one you have in the UK.


The grass is always greener, eh?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 12, 2010)

What are your favorite Zombie and comic book movies?
Are you able to grow a mustache? 
Are you follow the world cup?
Do you have any irrational fears?
What is the 1st thing you notice about a girl?
Are you as awesome in person as online?


----------



## Christov (Jun 12, 2010)

lalatx said:


> What are your favorite Zombie and comic book movies?
> Are you able to grow a mustache?
> Are you follow the world cup?
> Do you have any irrational fears?
> ...


Zombie;

Shaun of the Dead
Night of the Living Dead
Dawn of the Dead (original)
Fido
28 Days Later (although they aren't _really_ zombies, right?)

Comics;

Superman
Superman II
Batman (1960s)
Batman (1989)
Batman Returns
Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
Batman: The Mask of the Phantasm (yes, an animation, but the best Batman film *ever*)
Iron Man
Iron Man II
Oldboy (based on a manga, does it count?)
Akira (same, not going to discriminate between comic/manga or anime/film)

I can grow a _facade_ of a moustache. It looks terrible, honest.

I'm only following the World Cup as much as I hear from my Dad screaming at the television.

As mentioned before, I'm afraid of clams. They just strike me as unnatural seabeasts. 

Most usually that they *are* actually a girl and not an incredibly androgynous guy.

I pull more faces offline.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> 28 Days Later (although they aren't _really_ zombies, right?)



I do not think they are zombies either per se. They go mad with rage when they are bitten or come in contact with bodily fluids from the infected. Than they start eating people and causing a ruckus. They decay some as so its all a bit confusing really. Maybe they have an extreme case of rabies. None the less still a very awesome movie. 
Shaun of the Dead will forever be one of my favorite movies. 

Have you seen Zombieland?


----------



## Christov (Jun 12, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Have you seen Zombieland?


Yeah, but it wasn't brilliant. In terms of ZomRomComs, SotD is better in every single way.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> Yeah, but it wasn't brilliant. In terms of ZomRomComs, SotD is better in every single way.



No doubt its 100 times better. Was just wondering if you saw it or not. I just like watching Woody Harrelson kill zombies and the bit with Bill Murray... But it will never beat Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 12, 2010)

I am also an insomniac and over the last few weeks I think I have googled all there is to google... Well whatever is not totally creepy that is. Any interesting websites I should check out?


----------



## Christov (Jun 12, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I am also an insomniac and over the last few weeks I think I have googled all there is to google... Well whatever is not totally creepy that is. Any interesting websites I should check out?


Read the whole of Wikipedia. 

I also developed a game where you go to any random entry and you see how long it takes to get to the one for Batman.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

Why is your Pizza Dry???


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 12, 2010)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Christov (Jun 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Why is your Pizza Dry???


Because I have annoyed the Italian food Gods.



rellis10 said:


> How long is a piece of string?


Roughly five pages on Wikipedia.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm thanks for the laughs 

think my brain is to fried for intelligent questions

although betty and veronica are the girls who fight over archie in the archie comics


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Two men sit at a bar. One turns to the other and whispers something in their ear. The second man laughs like a drain for a full five minutes......what did the first man say?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 12, 2010)

How old are you really? lol


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> The grass is always greener, eh?



Absolutely! Who knows, we might one day end up with the same voting system.


Anyway, I'm drunk again because I have something to celebrate (namely this), so if anyone has a question for a drunk Dutchman the time is now! 
What about you Christov? What's the one thing you've always wanted to ask a drunk Dutchman?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

hmm and congrats btw


do you really wear clogs?

how do you feel about tulips (honestly)

and what is the one thing you think we should know about you?


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmm and congrats btw
> 
> do you really wear clogs??



_I'll give you the same answer I gave when Rellis asked me that question a few weeks ago:_

Of course. I recently purchased Nike Air Max clogs.

(Serious answer: hardly anyone wears except some older people in the countryside and people who wear them for tourists. My father (a farmer) did in fact have a pair and occasionally wore them when he was at work, but more oftern wore shoes.)



spiritangel said:


> how do you feel about tulips (honestly)?



I think they're cool flowers. But it's ironic that they've become the symbol of my country since the tulip is originally from the Middle East (both Iran and Turkey consider the tulip to be their national symbol).



spiritangel said:


> and what is the one thing you think we should know about you?



By "you" do you mean all Dutch people or just me? I'm going to assume the latter.
I want y'all to know that I enjoy my times here at Dimensions (even though I do not always have the time) and I think all you other posters are awesome!

And thanks for the congrats SpiritAnge.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> I think they're cool flowers. But it's ironic that they've become the symbol of my country since the tulip is originally from the Middle East (both Iran and Turkey consider the tulip to be their national symbol).
> 
> 
> 
> .




wow thanks I learnt something new today so you get extra kudos for that  hmmm I was thinking something more personal than that but you pass the question test lol


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Two men sit at a bar. One turns to the other and whispers something in their ear. The second man laughs like a drain for a full five minutes......what did the first man say?


"Your missus is a shit shag". 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> How old are you really? lol


18. Really. I have ID and everything.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> 18. Really. I have ID and everything.




hmmm who else thinks we need to see Christovs ID??? tee hee hee think we should card christov?


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmmm who else thinks we need to see Christovs ID??? tee hee hee think we should card christov?


Please don't. The picture on it is ridiculously bad.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Please don't. The picture on it is ridiculously bad.


That's what an ID card is.

A horrible photo of yourself you are forced to carry with you.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Please don't. The picture on it is ridiculously bad.



see now I want to see it even more to prove your not superhuman looks good all the time boy lol


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmmm who else thinks we need to see Christovs ID??? tee hee hee think we should card christov?





Christov said:


> Please don't. The picture on it is ridiculously bad.



Who cares about the picture? We just want your personal info so that we can steal your identity.


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Who cares about the picture? We just want your personal info so that we can steal your identity.


My identity is not worth stealing, of this I assure you.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2010)

*puts on a trendy looking black wig* look at me everyone I'm Christov and I'm British and everyone loves me!!

See....hiding you ID will not ensure the safety of your identity.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

oh dear over 28hrs without sleep and I create caos mwah haha


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

Lamia said:


> *puts on a trendy looking black wig* look at me everyone I'm Christov and I'm British and everyone loves me!!
> 
> See....hiding you ID will not ensure the safety of your identity.


Your wit is searing through me like a warm knife through butter.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

What is the square root of Life?


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> What is the square root of Life?


Roots are not square, they are long and rooty looking.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> My identity is not worth stealing, of this I assure you.



Okay then, can I at least have your PIN? Or is your bank account not worth plundering either?


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Okay then, can I at least have your PIN? Or is your bank account not worth plundering either?


The level of empty is beyond compare.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

Everyone's license pictures are horrible. Mine is from when i was 17. I am bright red with a sunburn and had not slept in 2 days. I look like a bright red 14 year old. I still get carded for everything b.c I still look like a child... Got carded for a lighter 2 days ago. 


What are your favorite comics?
How tall are you?
Name 5 things that you can not live without?
If it is illegal to drink and drive, why do bars have parking lots?
If &#8216;pro’ is the opposite of &#8216;con’, is &#8216;progress’ the opposite of &#8216;congress’?


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

What moves on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon and three legs in the evening?


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

lalatx said:


> What are your favorite comics?
> How tall are you?
> Name 5 things that you can not live without?
> If it is illegal to drink and drive, why do bars have parking lots?
> If pro is the opposite of con, is progress the opposite of congress?


Right now I've been reading;

The Return of Bruce Wayne
Batman & Robin
Amazing Spider-Man
S.H.I.E.L.D
Green Lantern
Green Lantern Corps
Brightest Day
2000AD (the best of the bunch, I <3 my AD)

5 '9/8. Short, I know, but both my parents are under 5 '5, so I think I've done okay all things considered.

I couldn't live without my heart, my brain, my digestive system, a kidney, and a lung. Although, with _only_ just them I doubt I'd live long anyway. 

The owners want to see if anybody is stupid enough to try it.

Your puzzle confuse me. Banana banana airplane saw. 



Agent 007 said:


> What moves on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon and three legs in the evening?


Me after a night out. I'll explain.

Morning: Recovering from a hangover.
Afternoon: Back to working standard.
Evening: Off out to have meaningless sex with something.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Me after a night out. I'll explain.
> 
> Morning: Recovering from a hangover.
> Afternoon: Back to working standard.
> Evening: Off out to have meaningless sex with something.



I noticed you wrote "something" instead of "someone". Hmm...:blink:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> I noticed you wrote "something" instead of "someone". Hmm...:blink:



There are able 20 different objects that just popped into my head for which he could have a sexy time with.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

lalatx said:


> There are able 20 different objects that just popped into my head for which he could have a sexy time with.



Only 20?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol! I bet 19 of the 20 are illegal in most countries.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Only 20?




Oh my mind is filthy there are far more than 20 objects that I can think of. 20 items popped into my head when I 1st read the post. I have already thought of a lot more


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

lalatx said:


> There are able 20 different objects that just popped into my head for which he could have a sexy time with.



All at the same time?


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

I knew it was only a matter of time before this thread started being about me having sex with things. 

Form an orderly line please...


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> All at the same time?



I would assume it would be one after another since it would be difficult to do all of them at once. I do not think even the great Christov could pull that off.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

What is your favorite TV show, and what TV show can't you stand?
Are you an only child?
If nothing is perfect, how can practice make perfect?
What is Satan's last name? 
Are eyebrows considered facial hair?


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 13, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I would assume it would be one after another since it would be difficult to do all of them at once. I do not think even the great Christov could pull that off.



Don't underestimate the guy. He has powers beyond your wildest imagination...



Christov said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before this thread started being about me having sex with things.
> 
> Form an orderly line please...



 But Christov, we barely know each other.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before this thread started being about me having sex with things.
> 
> Form an orderly line please...



*shifty eyes*

Errrrrrrm...

*slips into the back of the cue*

....I dont think anybody saw me. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

oh my how the mighty have fallen and become oh soooo human instead of super rofl


soooo is anyone going to ask or are we just gonna pretend it wasnt said at all???


am mighty curious (probably far to curious for my own good here) but what are the 20 objects?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> am mighty curious (probably far to curious for my own good here) but what are the 20 objects?



Off the top of my head

*Mailboxes
*Various stuffed animals
*Toy dolls 
*Toys with holes in them
*Rubber duckies
*Toaster 
*Umbrella 
*Fish bowl
*Large letters meant for advertisements 
*Small windows
*Various large sculptures 
*Garden gnomes 
*Birdhouse 
*Billboards 
*Jar of marmalade (actually a food)
*Hole in a tree
*Park bench 
*Sex doll ( I do not think it counts since its purpose is for sex)
*Tub of butter (food again)
*Silly putty
*Bed pan
*Microphone stand
*Various cups and or jars 
*Lamp post 
*Varies musical instruments
*Shag rug
*Empty picture frames 
*Telephone pole
*Human skeleton on a stand (not sure if that's considered a object or not)
*Bottle or lotion
*Flower vases 
*Manikins with missing appendages
*Traffic cones 
*Street signs 
*Pillows 
*Boots 
*Bottles 
*Candle holders 
*Sponges 
*Varies action figures
*Face masks 
*Goal posts 
*Netting 
*Lamp shades 
*Metal fencing 
*Hair gel 
*Light socket (ouch)
*Power tools 
*Hole in gas tank of any vehicle


I think that's more than 20, free to add anything you think I may have missed.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG lol would not have even thought of well most of those suprised you diddnt add vaccume cleaner lol,


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> OMG lol would not have even thought of well most of those suprised you diddnt add vaccume cleaner lol,



People have sex with a lot of stuff that you would not think of. There was a whole chapter in one of my sexual psychology books in college that dealt exclusively with people having sex with animals and objects, it was a very interesting class. 

Everything listed I guarantee you someone has tried to have sex with. 

Like I said feel free to add anything you think I missed


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 14, 2010)

peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> OMG lol would not have even thought of well most of those suprised you diddnt add vaccume cleaner lol,


LOL Actually having sex with a vacuum cleaner can kill one with something called an 'air embolism'.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

Christov said:


> Richard Pryor. Love that fellow.



I have a special fondness for Bill Hicks myself. :happy:


----------



## Christov (Jun 14, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Off the top of my head
> 
> *Mailboxes
> *Various stuffed animals
> ...


So... shall I confirm which items on this list I've had sex with or...?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL. Ack! *covers eyes*


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> am mighty curious (probably far to curious for my own good here) but what are the 20 objects?





lalatx said:


> *Bottle or lotion
> (...)
> *Bottles



Oh great, now I have this song stuck in my head again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 14, 2010)

What percentage of your time is spent naked?
I Mean, are you a clothes-whore, or a closet-nudist? 
[Yeah. In my head, there's TOTALLY a scale. ]



If you were stranded in a drifting boat with 10 people, how many days until you go cannibalistic? Keep in mind, you've no food, no cell phone service, nothing.


----------



## Christov (Jun 14, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> What percentage of your time is spent naked?
> I Mean, are you a clothes-whore, or a closet-nudist?
> [Yeah. In my head, there's TOTALLY a scale. ]
> 
> ...


I take any chance I can to get nude. I've made a game out of strutting past windows in the nude and seeing if I can get away with it without being seen.

I'm not big on meat, so I'm more likely to eat the boat than the people.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 14, 2010)

Christov said:


> So... shall I confirm which items on this list I've had sex with or...?



If you are so inclined. 

Already posted these questions, but they got all mixed up in the having sex with random objects business and its to early in the am for me to think of new ones.

What is your favorite TV show, and what TV show can't you stand?
Are you an only child?
If nothing is perfect, how can practice make perfect?
What is Satan's last name?
Are eyebrows considered facial hair?


----------



## Christov (Jun 14, 2010)

lalatx said:


> What is your favorite TV show, and what TV show can't you stand?
> Are you an only child?
> If nothing is perfect, how can practice make perfect?
> What is Satan's last name?
> Are eyebrows considered facial hair?


My favourite thing on the telly right now is Doctor Who, after three years or poorly written shit, things are finally looking up. As for what I can't stand, it absolutely has to be Britain's Got Talent, because it's the biggest pile of insubstantial, overblown, glamorised bollocks I've ever seen.

I'm an only child. My gene pool is so awesome it could only produce one offspring.

Because people are liars and bastards.

Mimi. 

Eyebrows are hair. On the face. Therefore, facial hair.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 16, 2010)

What is this power you have to make everyone starry eyed gaga over you? You've even got men wanting to jump the fence.


----------



## Christov (Jun 16, 2010)

Dromond said:


> What is this power you have to make everyone starry eyed gaga over you? You've even got men wanting to jump the fence.


I have no clue. My wit? My charm? My hair?

All I know is that it certainly doesn't translate out in the real world.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

It's totally your hair. [Jk.]

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## Christov (Jun 16, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's totally your hair. [Jk.]
> 
> What is your greatest fear?


Flying, because it's a combination of two of my smaller fears, heights and speed. 

I also don't like Snakes, so if I end up in a _certain_ Samuel L. Jackson movie, I'll be pretty much a ball of terror.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 16, 2010)

Christov said:


> Flying, because it's a combination of two of my smaller fears, heights and speed.
> 
> I also don't like Snakes, so if I end up in a _certain_ Samuel L. Jackson movie, I'll be pretty much a ball of terror.



Then this photo of me and a certain someone should terrify you! 







P.S. You'll be ok, he's wax and the snakes are plastic.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 16, 2010)

If you could have any superpower, what would it be?

Favorite video game? 

Any strange habits?

Stuff that other people do that just drives you insane?

Is there anything you wish you could change about yourself?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2010)

*Why can't Eng-er-land win a game of foootball?? 


:doh:*


----------



## Christov (Jun 18, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Then this photo of me and a certain someone should terrify you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muthafuckin' snakes. 



lalatx said:


> If you could have any superpower, what would it be?
> 
> Favorite video game?
> 
> ...


The incredible ability to attack people with the power of logic and hiphop.

I'm going to avoid this question simply because of the effort involved in figuring out which is my favourite. 

I pull faces when people aren't looking. I can tell you the times when I'm caught in the act of doing so aren't as funny as they should be. 

Touching my behind. On purpose or by accident, I always feel like I'm being abused. 

I would change my weird ass nipples. They're scary. 



mango said:


> *Why can't Eng-er-land win a game of foootball??
> 
> 
> :doh:*


Because all our players are overpayed spoilt bitches. We only have one person of any worth, and that's the massively underappreciated Peter Crouch because of this and this.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

1)Pudding or Jello?

2A) Also, how do you prefer Pudding?
In Cups, or Made-At-Home?

2B) Jello?
Cubed/ "Finger Jello", In a Cup, or [again] Made-At-Home?

3) Do you believe in "Outer Space" Aliens? 

4) What is your opinion of Cryptozoology?


----------



## Christov (Jun 18, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> 1)Pudding or Jello?
> 
> 2A) Also, how do you prefer Pudding?
> In Cups, or Made-At-Home?
> ...


Here pudding is described as a course and not a foodstuff, jello is called jelly, whereas what you know as jelly is called jam. 

However, I would rather have 'pudding' because jelly has the oddest texture in the world and is probably made out of weird shit like Cow eyelids and recycled dildos. I've never made 'pudding' at home or had it in cups, but I have had the 'just add water' deliciousness that is Angel Delight. 

I believe in life beyond Earth, but the idea that they're much more advanced than us doesn't really cross my mind. Maybe they're just mould on an evolutionary scale right now, who knows?

It's a difficult word to say. That is all.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2010)

What is "pudding" please? As Christov said, to me, pudding is another word for dessert.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> What is "pudding" please? As Christov said, to me, pudding is another word for dessert.



I think Bill Cosby can answer this question best.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpUybAMfa-0


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

I Keep Forgetting, Different Countries.
*-Facepalm-*

And, Actually, the Gelatin that is used to make such nummy snacks, _is_ made from horse hooves and stuff like that. Recycled animal bits and bobs. (Like hides and bones)


..Do you believe in the LOCH NESS MONSTER!?
.............Or in sparkling vampires?


----------



## Christov (Jun 18, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..Do you believe in the LOCH NESS MONSTER!?
> .............Or in sparkling vampires?


I *am* the Loch Ness Monster.

Sparkly vampires are the worst kind of vampire.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

Christov said:


> I would change my weird ass nipples. They're scary.



It could be worse.... 

View attachment nipples.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> And, Actually, the Gelatin that is used to make such nummy snacks, _is_ made from horse hooves and stuff like that. Recycled animal bits and bobs. (Like hides and bones)



I fear I must put on my pedantic cap for a moment. Gelatin is made from hides and bones, but hooves are not used. Hooves have no collagen, which is what makes gelatin... well... gelatin.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I fear I must put on my pedantic cap for a moment. Gelatin is made from hides and bones, but hooves are not used. Hooves have no collagen, which is what makes gelatin... well... gelatin.


Oh, Correct you are!
My Bad.

 Thank you for enlightening me!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

Mmmmm... yummy yummy gooey animal bits.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 19, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, Correct you are!
> My Bad.
> 
> Thank you for enlightening me!



You're welcome! My head is stuffed full of useless trivia.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2010)

Why were you put on time out?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 21, 2010)

Paquito, he was put on time out for an intelligent post that wasn't viewed as so by mods.

Here's to hoping our drunk Brit makes a comeback real soon


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Paquito, he was put on time out for an intelligent post that wasn't viewed as so by mods.
> 
> Here's to hoping our drunk Brit makes a comeback real soon



I haz link to post?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry... I don't have the link to share. But I can assure you... it was a good one


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ask a Drunk Brit on Timeout For Being Awsome Anything...

I can't rep you, but your rant over at Hyde Park was worth the time out.


----------



## Christov (Jun 26, 2010)

M'back bitchez.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

Yay!  Wb.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> M'back bitchez.



Yea!

Now Paquito can change his title from "free fucking jailbait" to "fucking jailbait's free."


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 26, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yea!
> 
> Now Paquito can change his title from "free fucking jailbait" to "fucking jailbait's free."



I totally died laughing, lol! :bow:

Rep is coming your way!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 26, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yea!
> 
> Now Paquito can change his title from "free fucking jailbait" to "fucking jailbait's free."



Haha the jailbait is actually me, but I guess it works here too.


----------



## Christov (Jun 26, 2010)

Let it be known; I'm *not* jailbait. 






But only just.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I totally died laughing, lol! :bow:
> 
> Rep is coming your way!



 Thank ya! 



Paquito said:


> Haha the jailbait is actually me, but I guess it works here too.



Ah, oh well!



Christov said:


> Let it be known; I'm *not* jailbait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We know, we know.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 26, 2010)

Christov said:


> Let it be known; I'm *not* jailbait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't stop people from feeling like craddle robbers instead of cougars


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 27, 2010)

Christov said:


> M'back bitchez.



Glad you're back Christov!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 27, 2010)

Tackle Hugs Christov

man it was quiet without you here 

Welcome Back


Hands out the balloons and streamers and party food


----------



## Dromond (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome back, Christov!

Sorry, no tackle hugs from me. I hope that doesn't scar you for life.


----------



## Christov (Jun 27, 2010)

If any of you were wondering what I did in my time away, I made muffins.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Christov (Jun 27, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Do you know the muffin man?


I _am_ the muffin man. 


*Fear* me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 27, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Do you know the muffin man?



He IS the muffin man! 

Holy crap!

ETA: Same post time... Not fair, lol.

ETA2: Why fear you when you can bake? 
Just sayin'.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 27, 2010)

Christov said:


> I _am_ the muffin man.
> 
> 
> *Fear* me.



Well I have no muffins. So make with the muffins. I do not fear baked goods.


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

You should be very afraid of my muffins because they look mutated and may have the ability to blink.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> You should be very afraid of my muffins because they look mutated and may have the ability to blink.



Frankenstein muffins!

You should sell those.
People will go apeshit for mutant muffins.
Even better if they start talking


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> You should be very afraid of my muffins because they look mutated and may have the ability to blink.



So you are the Doctor Frankenstein of muffin making... Interesting. Blinking baked goods considered still not afraid of muffins. Unless they spit acid than I fear them as we all should.


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't believe people would actually buy a human/muffin hybrid. Is this the 'Hostel' generation or what?

Make with the questions, I'm coming down off a jogging high.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you wear a lab coat during your muffin experiments?

What else do you make besides blinking baked goods?

What is the worst movie you have ever seen?


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Do you wear a lab coat during your muffin experiments?
> 
> What else do you make besides blinking baked goods?
> 
> What is the worst movie you have ever seen?


No. I actually wear leather chaps instead.

I've made a salad that offers light conversation.

The Wicker Man remake. I cried blood and pissed acid for a week.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

At a movie theater which arm rest is yours? 
How fast do hotcakes sell?
Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?
Did Noah have woodpeckers on the ark? If he did, where did he keep them?
Do people in prison celebrate Halloween.... if so how?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you approve of ice cream covered fat female orgies?
If so... what flavour would you pick?:eat1:
Or would you taste test them all?:eat2:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Do you approve of ice cream covered fat female orgies?
> If so... what flavour would you pick?:eat1:
> Or would you taste test them all?:eat2:



I like your questions better.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I like your questions better.



I'm glad you approve! 

Inquiring minds need to know.
After all... taking a trip to Canada needs to have more fun than JUST booze and cheap video games. :happy:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> After all... taking a trip to Canada needs to have more fun than JUST booze and cheap video games. :happy:



Tis true. 

We also need to know what toppings if any he would like to be included. For planning purposes of course.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Frankenstein muffins!
> 
> You should sell those.
> People will go apeshit for mutant muffins.
> Even better if they start talking



hehe you obviosuly diddnt watch the muppets growing up am sure there were talking muffins on there in an epp

ahh aha hahahahahahahaha hehe

but do you live on drury lane?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Tis true.
> 
> We also need to know what toppings if any he would like to be included. For planning purposes of course.



Sounds like someone feels in need of a good licking 

Of ice cream, I mean. Yeah... totally that :happy:


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Sounds like someone feels in need of a good licking
> 
> Of ice cream, I mean. Yeah... totally that :happy:



Tis the only meaning one can draw from the statement.


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> At a movie theater which arm rest is yours?
> How fast do hotcakes sell?
> Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?
> Did Noah have woodpeckers on the ark? If he did, where did he keep them?
> Do people in prison celebrate Halloween.... if so how?


Leftie here, so usually my body just picks the left.

Not that fast. Hotcakes are usually made of molten sugar and therefore inedible until they are warmcakes. 

No rest for the mattress salesman, as the saying goes. 

Woodpeckers are robots. They've come back from the future in order to peck all the trees that will rise up against us to death.

They give them pumpkin scented soap to drop in the showers. 



CarlaSixx said:


> Do you approve of ice cream covered fat female orgies?
> If so... what flavour would you pick?:eat1:
> Or would you taste test them all?:eat2:


Yes. To all questions.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hehe you obviosuly diddnt watch the muppets growing up am sure there were talking muffins on there in an epp
> 
> ahh aha hahahahahahahaha hehe
> 
> but do you live on drury lane?



I did watch the muppets a bit but I kind of didn't watch much of any children's television. The mutant blinking muffin thing, however, reminded me of a joke I was told in secondary school by a guy who showed up high as a kite.

"There were two muffins baking in an oven.
The first muffin turns to the second muffin and says 'Is it just me or is it getting hot in here?'
The second muffin then yelled out 'AHHH! A TALKING MUFFIN!!!'"

Yeah... I dunno what was funnier... How proud the guy was of his joke or how bad the joke actually was. But we died laughing, anyways.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Leftie here, so usually my body just picks the left.
> 
> 
> Yes. To all questions.



I approve of your answer to all my questions  haha.

And BOOYAH! Lefties will rule the world!
I just so happen to be one, too.
So... that makes you officially that much cooler in my books.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Leftie here, so usually my body just picks the left.



Like Carla and yourself I am also a leftie. 

As a leftie do you feel superior to all those right handed people? 
Do you have any painting or drawing skills?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Like Carla and yourself I am also a leftie.
> 
> As a leftie do you feel superior to all those right handed people?
> Do you have any painting or drawing skills?



We're the 3 leftie-kateers!
Muahahahah.
There's our clique 

And umm... I'll let Christov answer those questions. This is, as the title demonstrates, HIS thread, lol.


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

lalatx said:


> As a leftie do you feel superior to all those right handed people?
> Do you have any painting or drawing skills?


Not really. I had to use a right handed potato peeler for years and nearly removed the tip of my thumb multiple times.

I've got an art qualification from Secondary School. I carried it into college, but dropped it because my lecturer was crazy and was trying to turn the course into art history despite the admin staff telling her not to before letting her get away with it entirely.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've got an art qualification from Secondary School. I carried it into college, but dropped it because my lecturer was crazy and was trying to turn the course into art history despite the admin staff telling her not to before letting her get away with it entirely.



And that is when you present them with a crazy piece of art. My answer to an annoying art teacher who would not allow me to work with metal/blowtorch in a sculpture class... The bust of a blow up doll complete with the surprised look and hole in the mouth. Still passed since the project was to make a clay bust which I did.

What is your favorite band?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov, I feel you pain with right-handed objects.
I've got plenty of scars across my hands from these things.
Even worse, I was in wood shops and everything is meant for right handed folks.
You cannot begin to imagine the horror that can spew from an accident with an industrial jigsaw blade. Seriously.

I failed miserably at art in school. My last year of elementary got me a 35% in the class. I wasn't supposed to graduate because of it. I never took art classes again. Though... I don't think I do so bad. I can draw portraits. That's about it. And people have paid for my portraits. Not bad for someone who failed as a child and was too mortified to even try it out in secondary school.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Right handed can openers are an evil creation.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

You're telling me! 

Oh... I've got my fingers split open by one of those, too.
Damn, I'm a kitchen hazard.
I need to find someone to cook for me.

Christov, will you cook for me if I let you live for free here in Canada? 
I'll even throw in some whiskey! 
Right now I'm stocked up on Jameson, Jack Daniels, and Crown Royale.

Pleeeeeease


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You're telling me!
> 
> Oh... I've got my fingers split open by one of those, too.
> Damn, I'm a kitchen hazard.
> ...



Replace the Jameson with Chivas Regal and hell I will cook my random delicious concoctions for you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, hell! I'll find room for both of you! 
There's a liquor store just up the street. 
We can stock up whenever we need to.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 28, 2010)

Lefties? I'M HOME

Can we get matching left-hand gloves?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Only if they're in purple coloured leather


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you maintain such an impressive state of near-constant intoxication in order answer this thread? Or are you quietly posting from rehab now? :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> How do you maintain such an impressive state of near-constant intoxication in order answer this thread? Or are you quietly posting from rehab now? :happy:



Wait- when the fuck did you get back? Holy balls!


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Wait- when the fuck did you get back? Holy balls!



I never totally left...I've just been bbw-ninja stylin' it for a while.

Nice to see you, too! 

Whoot!


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> How do you maintain such an impressive state of near-constant intoxication in order answer this thread? Or are you quietly posting from rehab now? :happy:


My blood is 60% whiskey.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> My blood is 60% whiskey.



*low wolf-whistle*

A man after my own liquor cabinet!

*swoon*

Jamo or Bushies? Or maybe you prefer a less Gaelic distillation? Ever try good ol' Amurrrican moonshine (otherwise known as Jim Beam)?


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Only if they're in purple coloured leather




Hells yeah purple gloves and lefties rule


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Right than I shall make with the questions... 

Emotions: Captain Kirk loved them, Mr. Spock despised them. Who was right???

Explain relativity... please. 

Who is the one person you would never want to meet?

When you looked in the mirror first thing this morning, what was the first thing you thought?

What does the last text message on your phone say?


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Jamo or Bushies? Or maybe you prefer a less Gaelic distillation? Ever try good ol' Amurrrican moonshine (otherwise known as Jim Beam)?


Jameson is my poison. Smooth and cheap, just like me. Never tried moonshine, I value my internal organs too much. 



lalatx said:


> Emotions: Captain Kirk loved them, Mr. Spock despised them. Who was right???
> 
> Explain relativity... please.
> 
> ...


Both. Their sweaty manlove proved that.

A man made from rotten meat and old socks. I'm sure I could avoid him based on smell alone though. 

"Note to self: Invest in plastic surgery that hollows out my chin so I can store small bottles of whiskey in it"

"If you break anything while I'm away, I'll know. Love, Mum"


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 30, 2010)

Christov said:


> "If you break anything while I'm away, I'll know. Love, Mum"



Hahahahaha!

Have you broken anything?

Where has your mum gone?

Fancy inviting me over for a sex party?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you afraid of Bugs?
If So, what Bugs?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 30, 2010)

Christov said:


> My blood is 60% whiskey.



When you become as old as me, (pushing 24), you'll have 80%!
How long have you been drinking whiskey? Aren't you a bit too young to have such a high whiskey level in your blood?
And Jameson is great... but I do prefer good old Jack.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

How do you feel about mimes and clowns?


----------



## Christov (Jul 1, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Have you broken anything?
> 
> Where has your mum gone?
> 
> Fancy inviting me over for a sex party?!


Not *yet*. Emphasis on the yet part.

A manor house in Sheffield to take courses on perfecting her technique for yanking babies out of vaginas. 

I don't do parties, but I can do barbeques.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Are you afraid of Bugs?
> If So, what Bugs?


Spiders freak me out, but then I go all Rambo on them with a newspaper. Complete with the crying and incomprehensible speech.



Scorsese86 said:


> How long have you been drinking whiskey? Aren't you a bit too young to have such a high whiskey level in your blood?


I've been drinking whiskey since I was 16, but I started drinking generally at 14. Most kids these days are chugging vodka by the time they're 8, so I was a late bloomer.



lalatx said:


> How do you feel about mimes and clowns?


Both fill me with a deep sense of terror and dread.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 1, 2010)

What's that sound? it's like...chhhtttchcttchcc or a grzzzzgrzzzzshoop


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you know how to drive?

Baths or showers?


----------



## Christov (Jul 1, 2010)

Lamia said:


> What's that sound? it's like...chhhtttchcttchcc or a grzzzzgrzzzzshoop


Neither, it's a - BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR








lalatx said:


> Do you know how to drive?
> 
> Baths or showers?


Nope, because I'm lazy and can't afford lessons. Also, I have been having reoccurring nightmares about driving a car since I was 5.

My cats lick me clean.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

When fighting clowns, do you go for the juggler?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

If you had to choose between shaving every hair on your body, or being treated so that hair covers every inch of your body, which would you choose? 


Wookies, or Klingons, Who would win in a war between the two? 


The Joker, or the Riddler, Who could get catwoman to sleep with them first? 


How is it that this thread has gone on for damn-near 20 pages?


What is your favorite "Curse" word to say?


What non-sexual word, always makes you giggle?


----------



## Christov (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> When fighting clowns, do you go for the juggler?


Har har.  

Actually, I'd just use a flamethrower with a decent amount of spread. Nothing like the smell of burning clown. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> If you had to choose between shaving every hair on your body, or being treated so that hair covers every inch of your body, which would you choose?
> 
> 
> Wookies, or Klingons, Who would win in a war between the two?
> ...


The removal of every hair. I'm sure I could pull off the alopecia sufferer look. 

Neither, they'd have sex and create a horrid hybrid mutant lovechild that eats the galaxy.

Neither. The Riddler is asexual and The Joker is gay for Batman.

Magic. Witchcraft. _Voooooooooooooooooodooooooooooooooooooo_.

Goatfucker. 

Bono. Simply because it's a non-word that is used as a name for a pompous hack of a rock star.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov....do you know why cannibals won't eat clowns?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Christov....do you know why cannibals won't eat clowns?


I KNOW I KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Christov....do you know why cannibals won't eat clowns?


Same reason they won't eat Jews, it gives them bad gas.

HEYO.

You've just stumbled upon the incredibly poor taste comedy hour, enjoy your stay.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Same reason they won't eat Jews, it gives them bad gas.
> 
> HEYO.
> 
> You've just stumbled upon the incredibly poor taste comedy hour, enjoy your stay.


No......Because they taste funny.


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> No......Because they taste funny.


Unless they eat Jerry Seinfeld, he does both.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

You have disappointed me young man. Do you care? 

And

Do you know what assclowns are?


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have disappointed me young man. Do you care?
> 
> And
> 
> Do you know what assclowns are?


Little bit, maybe. 

I can only assume they are a homosexual circus troupe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Little bit, maybe.
> 
> I can only assume they are a homosexual circus troupe.




Would you mind if I post pics of assclowns in your thread? It's fun for me...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Little bit, maybe.
> 
> I can only assume they are a homosexual circus troupe.


have you ever seen clown porn?


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> have you ever seen clown porn?


I've *made* clown porn.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Would you mind if I post pics of assclowns in your thread? It's fun for me...


Go right ahead. I'm sure somebody can masturbate to it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> have you ever seen clown porn?



Does anyone get eaten? and what kind of porn titles are there with clown porn?


Bozo's Big Banana?

Cunnilaughing?

Help me here will you Christov?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've *made* clown porn.
> 
> 
> Go right ahead. I'm sure somebody can masturbate to it.


Tell me it was snuff clown porn, please. PLEASE!


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Tell me it was snuff clown porn, please. PLEASE!


It very nearly was. Suffocation via breast is the name of the game.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does anyone get eaten? and what kind of porn titles are there with clown porn?
> 
> 
> Bozo's Big Banana?
> ...


Cocko the Clown. That is all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does anyone get eaten? and what kind of porn titles are there with clown porn?
> 
> 
> Bozo's Big Banana?
> ...


Yes.
Clown Porn, Clown Porn II, Clowns and Midgets (with Fatties)
Yes. 
Uh, no I don't think so.
and Christov it's impolite to leave a lady waiting. Did you KILL KILL KILL the clown?

Edit: ALMOST doesn't count. Shit. I want to see a dead clown.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sheesh Christov. I just checked when this thread started and you've been drunk for over a month. And all this time you've managed to answer all the questions while also keeping your Twitter account up to date.

I admire you! :bow:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

Which one freaks you out the most clowns, mimes or umpa lumpa's?

What are your feeling regarding leprechauns?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes.
> Clown Porn, Clown Porn II, Clowns and Midgets (with Fatties)
> Yes.
> Uh, no I don't think so.
> ...




I want to see a dead clown with a huge cock.....in rigor mortis.


Cocko the clown rises from the dead......:smitten:


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> and Christov it's impolite to leave a lady waiting. Did you KILL KILL KILL the clown?


Twist ending: I WAS the clown. 








Agent 007 said:


> Sheesh Christov. I just checked when this thread started and you've been drunk for over a month. And all this time you've managed to answer all the questions while also keeping your Twitter account up to date.
> 
> I admire you! :bow:


Anything is possible when you have as much free time and booze as me.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> ALMOST doesn't count. Shit. I want to see a dead clown.



All I see when I close my eyes are dead clowns. 

View attachment dead-clown.jpg


View attachment dead clown.jpg


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Which one freaks you out the most clowns, mimes or umpa lumpa's?
> 
> What are your feeling regarding leprechauns?


All three, but I'd surely have sex with all of them.

Same.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> All three, but I'd surely have sex with all of them.



Is there anyone or thing you will not have sex with? Feel free to create a list.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want to see a dead clown with a huge cock.....in rigor mortis.
> 
> 
> Cocko the clown rises from the dead......:smitten:


I'm sure there is a market for that. I've 'seen' things you couldn't imagine. Then again....yeah....you could.


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Is there anyone or thing you will not have sex with? Feel free to create a list.


Basically anything that irreparably damages my genitals, everything else is fair game.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Ninja mimes--do they sign in Japanese or International Sign Language?


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ninja mimes--do they sign in Japanese or International Sign Language?




They use morse code


----------



## Christov (Jul 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ninja mimes--do they sign in Japanese or International Sign Language?


Telepathy. Truly they are our superiors.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 4, 2010)

Would you like to have sex with dead assclowns?


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 4, 2010)

Is a zebra white with black stripes or black with white stripes....or just a horse that ran into a paint store by accident?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2010)

Two questions still unanswered!

Christov, did you make a run down to the package store?


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

How do you think this thread will end?


----------



## Christov (Jul 5, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Would you like to have sex with dead assclowns?


It's on my 'to do' list.



rellis10 said:


> Is a zebra white with black stripes or black with white stripes....or just a horse that ran into a paint store by accident?


A cow had sex with a horse that had sex with a panda that had sex with a fashion designer. They are the offspring of that ill-fated encounter.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Two questions still unanswered!
> 
> Christov, did you make a run down to the package store?


No, I was undergoing a whiskey transfusion.



lalatx said:


> How do you think this thread will end?


With nudity.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> With nudity.



Your own or otherwise?



It had to be asked! You left the window wide open.
And we're peeping Toms.


----------



## Christov (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Your own or otherwise?


Both. It'll be the world's first internet orgy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

Hellooooo USB port.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

Now that is gonna be interesting, haha.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 6, 2010)

I assume there will be blizzards.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Getting away from nudity.....

If given the chance, what would your famous last words be?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 6, 2010)

"Remove my clothes." 

lmao

Kidding.

Just didn't want rellis to actually be able to get away from it because I'm mean like that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I assume there will be blizzards.



And unicorns, and slip-n-slides 

Poor Rellis, haha.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Poor Rellis, haha.



Erm....what did i miss?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

We have naked blizzard parties, where we all get naked and are covered in delicious blizzards.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Erm....what did i miss?



You missed the writing in white, lol.

And yeah Paquito!  Don't forget that not only are we naked, we're licking each other clean, haha.

I think it's safe to say Christov's thread has been officially DQ derailed thanks to my wifey and Paquito's help, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We have naked blizzard parties, where we all get naked and are covered in delicious blizzards.


Yeah except for some reason Paquito is screwing a USB port. You lost me there, buddy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah except for some reason Paquito is screwing a USB port. You lost me there, buddy.



Internet orgy. I'm in pink frills, so don't worry about it.

So Christov, do you approve?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Internet orgy. I'm in pink frills, so don't worry about it.
> 
> So Christov, do you approve?


I thought he was still on a booze run?


----------



## lalatx (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think it's safe to say Christov's thread has been officially DQ derailed thanks to my wifey and Paquito's help, lol.



*Your welcome *


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

I think Christov will at least appreciate the visual of fat chicks smothered in ice cream. And for that, I'm glad to help.


----------



## Christov (Jul 7, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> If given the chance, what would your famous last words be?


"Remember me how I lived... covered in... bees."


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 7, 2010)

Christov said:


> "Remember me how I lived... covered in... ice cream coated women."



^ I fixed it for you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hellooooo USB port.





Paquito said:


> Internet orgy. I'm in pink frills, so don't worry about it.
> 
> So Christov, do you approve?



I've always held a strange fixation on your USB port......just can't stand the idea of either one of us in frills.


Christov however..........


What do you think, C?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've always held a strange fixation on your USB port......just can't stand the idea of either one of us in frills.
> 
> 
> Christov however..........
> ...


They're not clown frills are they?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> They're not clown frills are they?



As long as his arse cheeks show, I'm not picky


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

The answer is yes. There will be ass. Everywhere.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The answer is yes. There will be ass. Everywhere.



And here I am.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

Booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere


----------



## Christov (Jul 7, 2010)

And thus this thread has reached its logical conclusion.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2010)

So are you saying you're naked along with Paquito? lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

Bigger question: Is he naked under those frills?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 7, 2010)

And how big are those.....................................................frills?


----------



## Christov (Jul 8, 2010)

Euthanasia would be the kindest thing to do to this thread right now, but like a beloved family pet, I just can't stand to see it die.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 8, 2010)

All right, since I enjoy this thread.......

1) Do you like reading books that are made to movies?

2) What movies do you hate? (Sorry if this is a repeat)

3) Are you still seeing that girl you mentioned (the one in London, I believe)?

4) If you could go to just one place in the US, where would it be and why.

5) Did you break anything in the house while your mom was gone? If so, what did you break?

6) Have you hung onto any of your childhood toys (not talking about collectibles)?

7) What questions would you like to be asked?

8) Has anyone on here asked an uncomfortably personal question?

9) What do you think should happen to a certain member that stole an identity and used that on Dims?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

Where are you? Why won't you return my phone calls?

I WON'T BE IGNORED, CHRISTOV.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 22, 2010)

Kiddo's on Timeout. Wonder what he'll do to announce his return


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Kiddo's on Timeout. Wonder what he'll do to announce his return



I know haha, I just didn't want this thread to die. It's too incredible to die.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 22, 2010)

It can't die cuz there hasn't been any nekkiness yet  lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 22, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Wonder what he'll do to announce his return



Post in HP, then get another timeout.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

all hail christov

christov lovers unite

at least he is entertaining and thank goodness for facebook his status updates are hilarious

cant wait for his time out to be over to hear his answers to the above

hmmk CP the ruffles could be the small kind like on my cute rufflebutt knickers??


----------



## Christov (Aug 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> All right, since I enjoy this thread.......
> 
> 1) Do you like reading books that are made to movies?
> 
> ...



If it sticks too close the book, I only see the movie; if it's too loose an adaptation of the book I don't see the movie. There is some logic in there somewhere.

Watchmen. It made a little red light turn on in my head on multiple levels because it was based on something not meant for adaptation, messed around with by the executives, and the director is a total waste of flesh.

Seeing is a very loose term. Free as a bird relationship-wise. (just a reminder ladies, rawr)

New Jersey, because I want to see if it really does smell _that_ bad.

Nothing broke. If it did, I wouldn't be alive right now. My Mum just a kind of 'you're already dead' thing before she leaves the house.

I've got some old stuffed things packed away somewhere. They smell like the 90s. 

Anything. Everything. Nothing. Wait, scratch the last one.

Not on here, but elsewhere. I'm fine with uncomfortable questions. They make me horny.

Death by firing squad. And by firing squad, I mean flamethrowers.

He is made of love. <3


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay..have to ask...since your facebook status updates are apparently wonderful....can I add you on facebook? *bats eyelashes*



Christov said:


> If it sticks too close the book, I only see the movie; if it's too loose an adaptation of the book I don't see the movie. There is some logic in there somewhere.
> 
> Watchmen. It made a little red light turn on in my head on multiple levels because it was based on something not meant for adaptation, messed around with by the executives, and the director is a total waste of flesh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christov (Aug 14, 2010)

S'all chill on the hill.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet.....

thank you doll


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 14, 2010)

will you be doing the current you tube video project?


----------



## Christov (Oct 2, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> will you be doing the current you tube video project?


No. Never. (please note that the project has long since passed)

Okay guys. I'm drunk off my malformed tits on whiskey and cheap Mexican beer (it can cross my border any day). Ask me stuff.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

mousse or gel?


----------



## Christov (Oct 2, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> mousse or gel?


Gel. I'm using stuff derived from Cacti at the moment.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 2, 2010)

Christov said:


> Gel. I'm using stuff derived from Cacti at the moment.




well if your drinking Mexican beer perhaps you are putting blue agave in your hair?


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 2, 2010)

If a Penguin fell over backwards right in front of you, would you:

a) laugh
b) help it up or
c) perform and act of violence or (god forbid) sex upon it while its in a vulnerable state...

choose your answer wisely


----------



## Christov (Oct 2, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> well if your drinking Mexican beer perhaps you are putting blue *agave* in your hair?


I refuse to Google this word. Do you hear me? I refuse!



rellis10 said:


> If a Penguin fell over backwards right in front of you, would you:
> 
> a) laugh
> b) help it up or
> ...


C. Always C.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you know you are a Deity? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75954


----------



## Christov (Oct 2, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> Did you know you are a Deity? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75954


I'm a false idol, honest.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 2, 2010)

Dear Christov, it's me Mishty are you there? 


god < christov


----------



## Christov (Oct 2, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Dear Christov, it's me Mishty are you there?


Always. 

Mostly always.


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

Live 'Ask a drunk Brit anything'.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Live 'Ask a drunk Brit anything'.



This is cool... and very surreal. I'm about to watch you read what I've just typed...

I'm so getting an account on that site.


----------



## Ola (Oct 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quick, before I sober up!



Have you sobered up yet?


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

Ola said:


> Have you sobered up yet?


*Never*.

_Ever_.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

He's chucking Bell's this very moment.


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you hate being called a Brit? I do.


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Do you hate being called a Brit? I do.


It gets annoying, but it ranks above limey.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Gel. I'm using stuff derived from Cacti at the moment.



Is president Obama one of them?


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Is president Obama one of them?


Of course. He told me to CHANGE(!) my shirt this morning.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Of course. He told me to CHANGE(!) my shirt this morning.



And can you do it?


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> And can you do it?


Yes we can. 

Fantastic teamwork on that pun.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Yes we can.
> 
> Fantastic teamwork on that pun.




That's the spirit!

Now, on to more important matters...


How do you catch a cloud and pin it down?
How do you keep a wave upon the sand?
and How do you hold a moonbeam in your hand?


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Now, on to more important matters...
> 
> ...


With a nailgun, with a bribe, and with kung fu grip.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2010)

You have three wishes. One must be serious, one must be for another person, and one must be pure whimsy. Choose wisely.


----------



## Christov (Oct 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You have three wishes. One must be serious, one must be for another person, and one must be pure whimsy. Choose wisely.


World peace, free pie for a year, and a car made of old wallets and dead comedians.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Am I the only person who'd lose sleep over the thought of missing this?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2010)

Have I asked you how big your peen is yet? I ask it so often I tend to forget the answer though.......:doh:


----------



## lalatx (Oct 3, 2010)

Christov said:


> Live 'Ask a drunk Brit anything'.



Aww I missed it.


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2010)

I think I'm going to be tonights drunk brit.


----------



## Christov (Oct 5, 2010)

Alas, my schtick is no longer mine.


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2010)

I think I was probably the original drunk brit around here.. just saying.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> Alas, my schtick is no longer mine.



For a moment, I read schtick as stick and thought you were answering my question :blink: :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 10, 2010)

Tonight, _I_ am the drunk Brit.

But you may not ask me anything, as I am off to bed soon. :bounce:


----------



## Christov (Oct 19, 2010)

Live and kicking.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 20, 2010)

I keep hearing about you elsewhere. How'd you get to be so popular?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I keep hearing about you elsewhere. How'd you get to be so popular?


Black magic. I sold my soul for mild popularity on the interwebs.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

Christov said:


> Black magic. I sold my soul for mild popularity on the interwebs.


Yeah..that and 50 cents still won't get you a Krispy Kreme. <jk>


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you really more oftenly drunk than me? And how is that possible, since we're both poor students?


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah..that and 50 cents still won't get you a Krispy Kreme. <jk>






In the imitation of Homer Simpson: Ooooooo Donuts!! :eat2:


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Are you really more oftenly drunk than me? And how is that possible, since we're both poor students?


Cheap bars, strong whiskey. That is all.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 20, 2010)

How big is your liver?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> How big is your liver?


I'm 90% liver.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

What's the other 10%?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

Hair, and hair products.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you think I am an asshole because of my political opinion? Or do you see the difference between politics and the person? Or do you just think I am an asshole in general?


----------



## kayrae (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you ever seen The Serpent and The Rainbow? The zombie's name is Christov... just saying.


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Do you think I am an asshole because of my political opinion? Or do you see the difference between politics and the person? Or do you just think I am an asshole in general?


Nope. 

Pretty much, but when somebody wears their politics on their sleeve it kind of annoys me.

Nope.



kayrae said:


> Have you ever seen The Serpent and The Rainbow? The zombie's name is Christov... just saying.


Never seen it, but the zombie is obviously a tribute. Obviously.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

Christov said:


> Pretty much, but when somebody wears their politics on their sleeve it kind of annoys me.



Do you, one drunk guy to another, think I do it to my sleeves?

And also, what do you think about so-called "closet" FAs?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Do you, one drunk guy to another, think I do it to my sleeves?


A little bit, but not in a way that really bothers me (or anybody else here, I hope).



Scorsese86 said:


> And also, what do you think about so-called "closet" FAs?


I shall be laughing at them while spending the next four days wrecking Brighton with a hot ass BBW.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

So, Christov, had any thoughts on what you'll be dressing up as for Halloween?

*Cough*


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> So, Christov, had any thoughts on what you'll be dressing up as for Halloween?
> 
> *Cough*


Too Goth, and my hair isn't long enough.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Christov said:


> Too Goth, and my hair isn't long enough.



Ever considered hair extensions?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Ever considered hair extensions?


Too much effort for Halloween.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Christov said:


> Too much effort for Halloween.



Who said I was talking about Halloween?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Who said I was talking about Halloween?


Could I really bring Christov Scissorhands into the World on full-time basis? Who would want that?


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you have any knick-knacks in your room?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Do you have any knick-knacks in your room?


Glasses, sunglasses, empty tubs for no real reason, an empty Whiskey bottle, and more cups than necessary.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 20, 2010)

What is your favorite drink other than whiskey?


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

lalatx said:


> What is your favorite drink other than whiskey?


Pepsi.

With Whiskey.

Okay, Green Tea.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you tried sweet tea vodka? 
It pretty damn good when you mix it with tea. Not sure if they have it in the UK yet.


----------



## Christov (Oct 20, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Have you tried sweet tea vodka?
> It pretty damn good when you mix it with tea. Not sure if they have it in the UK yet.


We have it. They also do it in Bourbon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2010)

How big......are those sweet tea vodkas?


----------



## Christov (Oct 24, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How big......are those sweet tea vodkas?


Big as money could buy.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 24, 2010)

I read that you come from the West Midlands. Does this mean you have a brummie accent?


----------



## Christov (Oct 24, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> I read that you come from the West Midlands. Does this mean you have a brummie accent?


No, and yes.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 24, 2010)

Woolveeer'ampton.


----------



## Christov (Oct 24, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Woolveeer'ampton.


Yes. Mock the accent and my home. I have a mild detesting for both.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 24, 2010)

Christov said:


> No, and yes.



*closes eyes and tries to imagine what Christov might sound like*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 24, 2010)

Christov, do you ever accidentally slip into yamyam when pissed?


----------



## Christov (Oct 25, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> *closes eyes and tries to imagine what Christov might sound like*


I'll make it easier for you.



AmazingAmy said:


> Christov, do you ever accidentally slip into yamyam when pissed?


Oh yes, very much so. When I was down Brighton I had to put on my 'juvenile Bond' voice just to be understood, so I made sure not to drink...





... much.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 25, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'll make it easier for you.



Thanks, Christov  Video was very funny and you do have a slight brummie accent that creeps in every now and then, but in a sexy way..

Can't rep you though, it won't let me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 25, 2010)

Baha, he'll never escape it.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 26, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Baha, he'll never escape it.



No, but it's quite a nice accent so I'm sure he'll never want to...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have any siblings? According to your FB account you don't have any.

If you had to loose a hand or a foot, which one would you choose to loose?

What your favorite TV show?

Is it true that whenever a bald guy is the PM candidate for the Tories, he won't win?


----------



## Mishty (Nov 15, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> I read that you come from the West Midlands. Does this mean you have a brummie accent?




Okay, Amy is from the West Midlands to...the phrase confuses me. Christov explain what the hell that means! Is it like the midwest here in the states? Where are the Midlands.....

I'm not Wiki this when your the drunk Brit with answers. 


What's a brummie?


----------



## Christov (Nov 15, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Do you have any siblings? According to your FB account you don't have any.
> 
> If you had to loose a hand or a foot, which one would you choose to loose?
> 
> ...


Only child.

Foot, I need my hands for groping.

Doctor Who, because I'm a Sci-Fi whore.

It is true. I predict by the end of this parliament Cameron won't stand again because he knows his bald patch will have grown significantly, reducing his chances of re-election. 



Mishty said:


> Okay, Amy is from the West Midlands to...the phrase confuses me. Christov explain what the hell that means! Is it like the midwest here in the states? Where are the Midlands.....
> 
> I'm not Wiki this when your the drunk Brit with answers.
> 
> ...


The Midlands is the central part of England. The West Midlands is the west side of it, obviously. It is only like the midwest of America in one way; full of inbred hicks.

A Brummie is a person from the Birmingham area of England, however, most 'Brummie' accents are actually Black Country accents, where Birmingham accents are much more refined.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 15, 2010)

Christov said:


> The West Midlands is the west side of it, obviously. It is only like the midwest of America in one way; full of inbred hicks.



I would so punch you for this comment, "wanka". You're lucky you're far away and still in diapers, man.


----------



## Christov (Nov 15, 2010)

Wanker.

With an er.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 15, 2010)

Wanker is how we pronounce it. Y'all Brits have like...a thing against "er". 

You also like to drink tea, dip your buscuit in the tea - whilst making sure not to drop your monocle in the cup. That's talent.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 15, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Wanker is how we pronounce it. Y'all Brits have like...a thing against "er".



True-ish....but we still wouldn't pronounce it "wanka"....it's much more "wankuh".


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 15, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> True-ish....but we still wouldn't pronounce it "wanka"....it's much more "wankuh".



lol I'm just messing with you guyssss. I lurve yer accents


----------



## Mishty (Nov 15, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> lol I'm just messing with you guyssss. I lurve yer accents



I love them to! :wubu:
I love them so much, when I get drunk I talk like them, but I always sound more like a daft bloated Irishman, than a wee English git. 

Drop Dead Fred has the worlds best accent....was he British?


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I love them to! :wubu:
> I love them so much, when I get drunk I talk like them, but I always sound more like a daft bloated Irishman, than a wee English git.
> 
> Drop Dead Fred has the worlds best accent....was he British?



Wow. I so love you. Drop Dead Fred = best movie evar.


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 27, 2010)

*Hey, WHY OH WHY is Britain always regarded as solely England??? I am Scottish and just as british as an English, Northern Irish or Welsh person. Britain is made up of FOUR countries within their own rights. Not only England!  And is Scotland we say "Wan-Kurrr!!" (lots of emphasis on the rrrrrrr's!) lol Our Scottish equivilent of "wanker" is "baw-bag" which is just a way of akinning someone to the male scrotum! haha! Very effective insult but being a lady I would never say such a word!xXx*


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

For those who don't know;

Britain = name of the island.
England = the middle bit that isn't Wales or Scotland.
The United Kingdom = England, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland (sort of).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2010)

So then why is the term "British accent" so pervasive in regards to people from England? If it's a "British accent," wouldn't that include, say, Scottish and Irish accents as well? lol


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So then why is the term "British accent" so pervasive in regards to people from England? If it's a "British accent," wouldn't that include, say, Scottish and Irish accents as well? lol


It would. 

That said, I'm sure most foreign people wouldn't recognise a Newcastle accent as being British either.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2010)

Christov said:


> It would.
> 
> That said, I'm sure most foreign people wouldn't recognise a Newcastle accent as being British either.



Don't you mean English?


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Don't you mean English?


The Newcastle accent defies proper classification. They sound like they're from Mars.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't tell me that the most popular guy in England sits at home on a Saturday night? You got to be kidding me!

Here are three questions:

1) Who did you vote for in the last general election?
2) If the two of us had a drinking challenge, who do you think would have won?
3) Who is the hottest female celeb you know about?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 27, 2010)

Christov said:


> The Midlands is the central part of England. The West Midlands is the west side of it, obviously. It is only like the midwest of America in one way; *full of inbred hicks*.



Speak for yourself, Frodo.


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Don't tell me that the most popular guy in England sits at home on a Saturday night? You got to be kidding me!
> 
> Here are three questions:
> 
> ...


It's cold and I'm still in the midst of my post-University dropping out mope. Besides, I don't feel like going down the pub to be groped by my ex tonight.

I voted for the Liberal Democrats hoping they'd go into Coalition with the Conservatives, they did, but instead of echoes of Churchill and Attlee we basically got a Thatcherite puppet Government instead.

Could go either way, as long as we're just sticking to whiskey.

Celebrity is a turn off, in my opinion. 



AmazingAmy said:


> Speak for yourself, Frodo.


Quiet you. Walking down the streets of Wolverhampton and Dudley are akin to to a free freakshow.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

I kinda suspected you being a LibDem, so...

In Dims-terms... I would be a Cameron and you would be Clegg, right? Would you participate in my government?

I offer whiskey.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 27, 2010)

It's nice to know there's others out there who just so happen to have a bit of blood in their whiskey flow like I do :happy: lol.

And Amy... I LOLed at Frodo, haha.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 27, 2010)

What's your favorite way of tormenting the capitalists?


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I kinda suspected you being a LibDem, so...
> 
> In Dims-terms... I would be a Cameron and you would be Clegg, right? Would you participate in my government?
> 
> I offer whiskey.


Sadly all my faith in Mr. Clegg has disappeared after his shameful back peddling on multiple stances and all the promises he'd broken. I don't really relate to many people on the current political spectrum, nor do I intend on ever voting again (seeing how the past election proved to me how worthless the system is), but if you asked me to form a Government with you? Sure, the capacity for cooperation always exists. 



Elfcat said:


> What's your favorite way of tormenting the capitalists?


The more credible arguments of Marxist theory.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me tagging you in a FB pic of Cameron & Clegg. It seems like we agree on a lot of issues, even though our beliefs are different. (I mean, what's best for the country)


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

If you wish. Churchill and Attlee would be more apt, however.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

I found a great pic of Attlee and Churchill now... but they both seem bald there. And you and I are a bit famous for our good hair


----------



## Christov (Nov 27, 2010)

Alas, male pattern baldness is a cruel, cruel bastard.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

There, whatcha think?


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> For those who don't know;
> 
> Britain = name of the island.
> England = the middle bit that isn't Wales or Scotland.
> The United Kingdom = England, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland (sort of).


 
Thank you, Christov!  xXx


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Walking down the streets of Wolverhampton and Dudley are akin to to a free freakshow.



That I'll agree with.  

"Am frum Dudlaaaaaay."


----------



## Christov (Nov 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> That I'll agree with.
> 
> "Am frum Dudlaaaaaay."


Wor ew lukin a'?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2010)

Why are you a drunk Brit, and why should we feel inclined to ask you anything?


----------



## Christov (Nov 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Why are you a drunk Brit, and why should we feel inclined to ask you anything?


Because I love booze, and because I'm a chatty drunk.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

why did you quit uni?


----------



## Christov (Nov 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> why did you quit uni?


Because I hated the course and had no other options.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> Because I hated the course and had no other options.



It's ok. Move to the USA. You have an accent, American women love that....and you'll sound brilliant without a degree. Perfect plan, ever.


----------



## Christov (Nov 29, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> It's ok. Move to the USA. You have an accent, American women love that....and you'll sound brilliant without a degree. Perfect plan, ever.


I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I need money to do that.

Unless somebody wants to go all Madonna on me and adopt that is...


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I need money to do that.
> 
> Unless somebody wants to go all Madonna on me and adopt that is...



Wait, you're not Malawian!


----------



## Christov (Nov 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Wait, you're not Malawian!


Ah, but I _can_ be.


----------



## lalatx (Nov 29, 2010)

Christov said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I need money to do that.
> 
> Unless somebody wants to go all Madonna on me and adopt that is...



I am sure you can find someone to adopt you. 

I still think you should come to the US and couch surf. I know quite a few people that did this for months in the US and in Europe. 


Question time than. When someone else is buying the drinks and money is not a issue what whiskey do you drink?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 30, 2010)

www.couchsurfing.org

Not that I'm trying to get rid of you or anything.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 30, 2010)

This seems to illustrate the dangers of hitchhiking in the US. Just sayin.


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 30, 2010)

I just love this thread.


----------



## Christov (Nov 30, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Question time than. When someone else is buying the drinks and money is not a issue what whiskey do you drink?


I dunno if I could couch surf, I'm highly susceptible to rape.

Oh, and Jim Bean, or Bell's.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

Christov said:


> I dunno if I could couch surf, I'm highly susceptible to rape.
> 
> Oh, and Jim Bean, or Bell's.



Was that last statement made with a bit of hope in it?


----------



## Christov (Nov 30, 2010)

No.

yes


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you like Bill Nighy? 
Because your personality reminds me of him. He is very witty and schwarmy... he was the best part of "Love Actually"...

"don't buy drugs boys and girls... become a pop star and they'll give them to you for free" hahahahahaha


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you back with the parental units yet?


----------



## Christov (Dec 1, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Do you like Bill Nighy?


I want to touch him in bad places.




AmazingAmy said:


> Are you back with the parental units yet?


Yep. Well, no. But yep. Basically, I've come home, now I'm fucking back off.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 2, 2010)

Christov said:


> Yep. Well, no. But yep. Basically, I've come home, now I'm fucking back off.



Where are you going? That's not faaair... no one younger than me is allowed to leave home. ):


----------



## Christov (Dec 2, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Where are you going? That's not faaair... no one younger than me is allowed to leave home. ):


Oh don't worry, I only meant it in the temporary sense. I'm skipping between home and my Birmingham flat in order to evacuate all my stuff before the end of term rush starts.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Where are you going? That's not faaair... no one younger than me is allowed to leave home. ):



He probably has a *sugar-mama *somewhere!


----------



## TinyTum (Dec 4, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> He probably has a *sugar-mama *somewhere!



He probably has more than one!?


----------



## Mishty (Dec 4, 2010)

what the fuck is a minced pie? or is it a minced meat pie? 

minced meat?

?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2010)

Minced meat pie is disgusting.

Actually... minced meat alone is disgusting.

I hate that my family loves it. It's soooo gross.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mother is so glad you're moving back home, Christov.


----------



## Christov (Dec 24, 2010)

The only part correct about that picture is that my mother has a moustache.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 27, 2010)

Mishty said:


> what the fuck is a minced pie? or is it a minced meat pie?
> 
> minced meat?
> 
> ?



In the UK, a mince pie is a small pie filled with dried fruits and spices. You can only find them in shops at Christmas.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never liked mince pies, mainly because as a child all I could think was that they had mince meat in them. Even now, knowing it's just a bit of fruit, I still can't quite do it... the same goes for cheesecake.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2011)

My mother used to talk about minced pie a lot when I was a kid- though she never made us one she did mention it having raisins in it. Her father liked it on his birthday- he was from England.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2011)

Mince pies are lovely...I am upset that they seem to be departing the shops for another year. I could cook 'em myself, i know, but it's really hard to find pie filling (aka mincemeat...although there's no actual meat involved anywhere) outside of the festive season.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 1, 2011)

Mincemeat is alllways available here, lol. They have half an aisle of it in jars for the entire year round. I walk by weirded out all the time.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 2, 2011)

Uuggh stop saying mince! :sad:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Is saying minced meat any better?


----------



## Christov (Jan 2, 2011)

Somebody change the title to 'Mincemeat debate hour'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

How do you feel about being upstaged by candied dry spiced fruit?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> How do you feel about being upstaged by candied dry spiced fruit?



There's a really bad drag queen joke in there some where and I just can't pull it out the ether. Grrrr


----------



## Christov (Jan 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> How do you feel about being upstaged by candied dry spiced fruit?


Thoroughly depressed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> There's a really bad drag queen joke in there some where and I just can't pull it out the ether. Grrrr



Old dried fruit? Now I'm thoroughly turned on again......:doh: :blush:


----------

